# [SWSE] Strike hard for the Adamant!



## fireinthedust (Oct 6, 2010)

STAR WARS
SEASON 1

STRIKE HARD FOR THE ADAMANT

THE CLONE WARS SCAR URMAS, a planet in the Middle Rim near the E'n sector.  A legion of Droid Army troops have entrenched themselves on the surface of the world, hiding behind an impenetrable force shield over the ruins of the capital city, while surrounding the planet with an armada of Separatist ships.  Try as they might, the Grand Army of the Republic has been unable to break through their lines, and are blocked from helping a world loyal to the Senate.

  The leader of the Separatist Army, the Yuzzam General Faknam Gi, is well known as a brutal tactician with a hatred for humans.  Now the Republic is desperate to win back the planet before the human colonists there are wiped out by the alien's aggression.  Should the Separatist blockade of the planet remain, this important supply line will also threaten Republic operations throughout the Mid and Outer Rim, jeopardizing the entire war.

 Impossible tasks beyond ordinary troops require extraordinary measures, to transform disaster into victory.  Jedi Masters Dakmar Uv and Ram Kota have recruited a cadre of secret operatives aboard the star cruiser Adamant, special agents with unique skills and extraordinary abilities into a squad capable of the impossible.

 The Adamant strategic briefing room is large enough for an entire battalion, built like a colloseum with a massive steps to be sat upon by officers and troops learning the plans for a battle.  A large holo-projector has shown the planet Urmas, and the shielded capital city with locations bolded in yellow.  Beside the projector stand the two Jedi Masters, Dakmar Uv and Ram Kota.  Kota was there to advise Dakmar, as the two groups were meant to join forces in the battle to come: Uv and the Adamant's clone troops, and Kota's gathering of non-clone military.  His dislike of clones is well known, representing a popular sentiment of suspicion regarding so-called disposable people responsible for the safety of the galaxy.  

The others in the room are a collection of the cruiser's Admirals, and a motley crew of elite soldiers, jedi and others intended to be part of this new elite squadron the generals have decided to create.  As Master Uv noted, not even the Republic or the Senate would have any knowledge of their activities or abilities, and they would answer directly to these two Jedi Masters, and select members of the Jedi Counsel and Military command.  Black Ops, unconventional agents, the kind no one interested in a safe career wants to even know about, all in the interests of the Republic.  

Ram Kota had taken the group through the basic mission: the Droids had taken the planet with a massive assault, coming seemingly out of nowhere.  There was little resistance before the shield had gone up, taking over the city and capturing all Republic troops at the same time.  This was likely a set-up operation, with Separatist agents building the shield generator long before the ships arrived, and sabotaging the clone barracks on the planet.

The mission was simple:  while the cruisers and starfighters directly fought the droid ships, the Black Ops crew would land on the planet and make their way to a sewage tunnel leading under the ray shield.  Once inside the city, they would get to the barracks and free the Clone troopers being held there (Clone Squad name Arrow Squad).  Once freed, lead the clones to the shield generator, take it out.  Then get to the Separatist base, where an Ion Cannon exists, and target the Droid Cruisers in orbit.  If successful, they'll disable the opposition and allow clone troops to descend in force upon the remaining enemy.  If possible, take care of Faknam Gi and his body guard, someone the Republic knows little about but managed to make the entire operation possible.  If alive, that's fine, but the threat must be neutralized.

Ram Kota grimaces as the lights come on.  You have your orders.  When you get to the sewage entrance you'll meet our Urmian operative, a woman named Anya.  She'll provide a map of the capital city, and lead you to our troops and the Separatist base.  They've asked us to keep an eye out for members of the Urmian royal family, who may or may not be in the hands of the Separatists.

Now, any questions?  Introduce yourselves, and get familiar with each others abilities.  You'll be depending on each other for this mission, so start now.  We don't have much time.
 ​


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 6, 2010)

Khor has nervously shifted on his seat. Not only his nerves were racing but also his official uniform limited his movements to such extent that he felt like being in a cage. He really had no idea how officers could walk in them all day long. 
He looked thru window and saw blinking stars...and his dim reflection. He was sad that he had to wash off his tribal markings...as they said no 'extravaganza' in service. Now his facial details were less visible, his gray skin absorbing light easily. 
After the Commander has finished speaking, Khor has cast a look around him. Everyone was silent, looking at Commander, yet no one have speaked a word.

Khor has stood up, straightened his uniform and saluted to Commander. "Khor Naruk, Scout, service number AGN-7884FJ9. Sir, I have a question regarding our information gathering. During this mission, will we have contact with Command and thus allowed a live fed of satellite maps and such? Or we have to keep radio silence? In latter case, I would ask of being given access to most up to date maps of city, severs, vicinity of our landing zone and terrain we will have to cross on our way to city's sewers.I would need them to safelly lead team and perhaps out-manuveur possible threats on our way to not waste time on random encounters." 

Khor stands still, waiting for reply from Commander.


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 7, 2010)

After the young soldier's question to Ram Kota, a battered looking protocol droid which had been standing close to the edge of the hangar straightened and stiffly walked closer. It looked like a standard 3PO unit that had seen better days, with its exterior showing signs of wear and frequent patching. 

Its vocabulator crackled into life as it said to Ram Kota 'the young Master is correct, sir: the latest maps of the area would be of great benefit in this endeavour'. Turning to the young Zebrak, it gestured with its right arm and said in a pleading tone 'oh I do hope you'll be able to find a suitable path through the sewers, Master Naruk? Human waste has an awfully bad affect on my servos'.

Its head swivelled back to Ram Kota, waiting for his answer, then rotated allowing it to observe the rest of the group. 'Oh I do beg your pardon', it continued. 'I am Z3R0 and I have been assigned to assist you in this mission'.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

Jedi Master Ram Kota nods; those who can sense emotions can tell he likes the cut of the jib of anyone with practical concerns for a mission; however, his facial expression is stern, military as well as Jedi.  He is human, and scarred by the battles he's seen in his time.  Stern, strong and silent when not barking orders in battle, he is the image of the veteran commander.

Of course.  Your team will not have access to command information until that Ray Shield goes down.  However, you will have maps of the city as close to accurate as we have.  I cannot guarantee the Separatists have not changed the layout of the city with their munitions or building projects since landing there.  As you will see on the maps, the location of the sewer entrance is clearly marked out.  Our operative will guide you through the city, but your skills will be required to avoid patrols.

During the entire operation, mind you, this command vessel will be in heavy combat with the Separatist Cruisers.  Also the nature of this crew is Black Ops, which means off the record as much as possible.  Keep communications to a minimum.  When you find the clone soldiers that have been captured, radio to us as if you were clone troops.  Even our own clone troops should not know who you are.  Should we succeed, they will be taking credit for your success.


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2010)

A man with a face similar to millions of others in the Grand Army of the Republic stands against the wall, listening silently as the Jedi commander explains the mission.  His training sergeant back on Kamino never had much nice to say about Jedi, blabbering on in that odd native language of his about how they were everything wrong in the galaxy.  They didn't seem that bad in person, though, he thinks.

He wears the standard clone armor seen throughout all of the theaters of the war, save for green stripes and markings on his arms and helmet, signifying his rank as a sergeant in the Advanced Recon Commandos, ARC Troopers as the media called them.

"Alpha-45, reporting in," he finally speaks after hearing the mission details.  "If any of you would rather prefer to call me by my name instead of designation," he adds, "call me 'Chase.'  General Kota, how will know our contact when we see her?  I doubt there'll be any other Urmian women hanging out by a sewer entrance, but you never know."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

The corner of Ram Kota's mouth quirks ever so slightly as the *clone* speaks to him, and he looks to Master Uv to answer the question.

Your... contact will be a woman named Lumi Natine, and will contact your communicators before appearing.  She'll be wearing the uniform of the Urmian military scout units.  You'll know her.  

She was looking to gather aid from elsewhere on the planet, and may have help.  If so, that may aid our chances.

 As far as we know the Separatists are almost entirely robotic on this mission: the droid army is easier to mass produce on a whim.  There is one exception we anticipate: Faknam Gi's bodyguard.  We have no reports of who this is, but the general has a highly skilled assistant working with him as an assassin.  Our fear is that this could be one of Count Dooku's agents, possibly the dark side assassin known as Asajj Ventris, or someone like her, a force-user that traitor has trained in the dark side of the force.  On the planet was a Jedi Knight named Kar Vaga, who has not reported in and we cannot locate him through the force.  If this bodyguard is there, he or she almost certainly was brought along to kill Jedi.  Be extremely cautious.

Having said his piece, the Jedi Master gives a look wondering if there are any more questions.    (?)


[sblock=ooc]  We need one more person here.  Insight, I believe?  I hope we can get another.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 7, 2010)

A blond young padawan had leaned against the wall and kept silent so far. He was quite tall but lanky and a small scar ran across his left cheek. His robes were clean but patched and his padawan's haircut look a bit dishelved, but still within regulations.

"Gareth Farstrider, Padawan of Master Telwan Gax. Master Kota, is there any codeword or something with which to identify ourselves when we meet our contact? After all, we could be imposters who managed to get a hand on the communicators or maybe something down there might jam communications."


He smirks. "We are going to be a very recognizable group, but still ... never hurts to have a way to identify oneself. I'd also suggest that any members of the order taking part should get rid of the robes and the haircuts and into some gear suitable for Mercs. Might give us an advantage should we run into Seps if they don't recoginze us as Jedi at once."


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2010)

Reith Oloor, who had been silently in meditation, stirs.  His eyes open and he watches the room.  Short, silent breaths.  He measured each of his companions and the Jedi masters.  His senses expanded to the entirety of the coliseum-shaped chamber, then to the whole of the battle cruiser itself.  No enemies detected.

Oloor stands.  "I have no questions, masters.  All will be revealed through the Force."

The Jedi looks to Gareth.  "I do not disguise what I am.  Woe be to those who defy me."  He turns to the Jedi masters.  "If there is an assassin trained in the Dark Side, I will sense him and that will be my target."


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 7, 2010)

Gareth just shakes his head at Reith's words. 

"Way too overconfident. Relying too much on the Force is a weakness.", he grumbles almost inaudibly.

OOC:[sblock] For those familiar with the order, this is a verbatim qoute of one of Gareth's master's favourite sayings.  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

Master Uv nods.  Wise words Master Gax is fond of saying, though let us hope the Force will be with us all during this mission.  However you feel you should dress is up to you, though on some missions it will be important to wear disguises.  Jedi in this Black Ops group will not be bound by the strictures to traditional dress.  Luckily many cultures wear our cloaks and simple clothing, as they are designed to be practical.

If there are no further questions, let's go prepare.  We'll be jumping to hyperspace immediately, and need to be underway before we get to Urmas.


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 7, 2010)

'Master Kota?' says Z3R0, 'might we requisition some supplies before we leave? It would be most unfortunate if my meagre skills were unable to allow us access to any key areas on the planet so perhaps it would be prudent to have a few items which might assist...'.









*OOC:*


A few small explosive charges, couple of spare power cells, a security kit?







Turning to the other Jedi master, the droid continued 'if I might make a suggestion sir? If you have those plans of the area we will be entering, perhaps if I were to upload them to my system, I could have the technicians fit me with a holoprojector. That way, we would be able to refer to them on the ground if required?'. 

Again, his head swivelled stiffly between the two men waiting for a response.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

Kota speaks to the Jedi and non-clone members of the party Feel free to upload the data into your droid, though any holo-projector modifications will need to wait until after this first mission.  Prepare whatever kits you need, but mobility is key here: don't weigh yourselves down, and pay attention to weight.  This is a simple assault, weapons and explosives should be enough, and you'll need to problem-solve on the ground.  Don't try to carry anything you could possibly use.  The Force should do for the Jedi, leaving the rest of the group to use explosives and other gear.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 7, 2010)

"Will do, Master Kota", Gareth confirms and sets off to see the quartermaster, once the senior Jedi adjourns the meeting. 

He will grab some less conspicous clothes from his quarters and get an utility belt as well as a blaster pistol with two reserve energy packs from the quartermaster. _"Of course we have the Force, but it never hurts to have an emergency plan as well"__,_ he thinks, another saying of his master.


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2010)

Chase nods his head at General Kota's instructions.  "I understand, sir," he says, knowing full well that it wasn't him that the Jedi answered the question to.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

You get back to your quarters.  I mean you plural: you're all in the same room!  You're in crew quarters, a set of six bunks set into the walls with ladders to get up to them.  There are lockers against one wall with all the equipment you'll need for this mission.  (ie: tell me what you're reasonably going to bring with you)

ooc: feel free to interact.


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Khor listens as members of strike team talk and watches each one of them. His gaze stops for longer as he watches each of the men who appear to be Jedi. He's not sure how to approach those men...and hopes they will not be weaving their lightsabers too cloose to him.

Some of them has touched important subjects, but the problem with contact can be easily resolved if we have a Jedi with them, he shivered as he remembered some street tales of Jedi messing with brains of their enemies.
Still, he was concerned how they will get to their targeted area. They will have to immediatly leave the landing zone and it's safe to assume that robots will immediatly know that someone has landed on the planet. He doesnt know how long will be route to sewer entance, but he expects enemy to be close. And then sewers...in his dictionary it figures under traps/ambush. He will need some equipment to counter it.

"Commander, as time is essential during this mission, I plan on being a forward scout. I hope to manouver our team to sewers to not waste time on encounters and in sewers...well, lets just say I expect the worst. If such idea would be accepted, might I ask for requisition of nightgoggles and camoufalge net in this plaent's terrain hue's?"

"That would be all Sir, I will now go back to our quater's and study terrain and city maps. Am I dissmissed?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

Khor:   Kota nods.  You'll find all the data stored in your communicators in your lockers, along with all your equipment.  Take whatever else you feel you need.  Dismissed.

You find the quarters assigned to you.  The rest of the group is there.


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 7, 2010)

Metallic steps clunked along the corridor, before the turbo door buzzed open and Z3R0 entered the barracks room. Having visited the quartermaster to requisition several pieces of equipment, the battered protocol droid watched as the Jedi and other operatives went through rehearsed routines: checking gear; muttering silent prayers; getting ready for combat. If he felt left out, it would have been difficult to tell; his metallic face was incapable of displaying human emotions (or those of other species for that matter). 

Although he had a 'bunk' assigned, the droid walked in his characteristically stiff-legged gait to one side of the room, where there was a computer terminal set into the wall. He bent forward from the waist, and swung his right arm down in a mechanical motion. When his right 'hand' was just above the terminal, the end knuckle of what would equate to the right middle finger popped open, and a small interface cable appeared. He plugged it into the computer, and straightened a little. After a few moments, the cable was retracted, and the end of the 'finger' snapped back into place.

Turning so he faced the others in the room, Z3R0 announced 'sirs, I now have the terrain and tactical data uploaded', his vocabulator flashing in time with the 'speech'. He continued 'as well as my protocol functions, I have been trained in computer operations; is there any other information you would like me to retrieve for you prior to planetary insertion?'. His eyes flashed, almost as a human might blink, as his head turned to take in the rest of the team.









*OOC:*


Requisitioned gear: 3 pieces of detonite (0.3 kg), timer (0.1 kg), 2 power packs (0.2 kg), Datapad (0.3 kg), comlink (0.1 kg) - all fitted into internal smuggling compartment


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 9, 2010)

As Z3R0 says this, the group feels the lurch of the Cruiser as it goes into hyper space; this comes a moment after Master Rahm Kota's Cruiser likewise jumps into hyperspace, the two cruisers bound for the offensive on Urmas.  The ship hums as it slides through the cloudy-blue tunnel the stars meld into at these speeds.  

You all know you have one hour to get your things and get to the pod in the hanger bay, before the battle starts.  The plan is that as the ship takes damage, your section will be ejected along with "debris", to fall through the atmosphere without attracting attention... or enemy fire.  Once the battle starts, it will be too late to bring anything with you.


[sblock=ooc]  Okay, you can wander the ship and ask questions, or you can skip ahead to the pod and we'll jumpstart this sucker.

What'll it be, folks?   

((oh, and Rahm Kota had a militia *according to the records*, but they had to get from place to place.  Who's to say he didn't also have a ship?  Or that these missions were run by him and Master Uv?  Amirite?  Exactly.))[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 9, 2010)

Having changed into simple black trousers, boots, a grey shirt and a black jacket, Gareth sits crosslegged on his bunk , briefly checking every piece of equipment he picked up. He then collects his equipment, safely fastens everything and sets off to the pods.

[sblock] Final list of equipment: Utiliyy belt, blaster pistol w/ 2 spare energy packs (attached to belt), lightsabre (attached to belt, neatly hidden by pouches), camo cloak in terrain's main hue (probably city camo)[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 10, 2010)

Khor walked into his team's quaters and cast a glance over it. Everyone was preparing their gear and getting ready. He looked at his watch...not too much time left. He quickly made his way to his bunk and put some stuff, the Quatermaster gave him. He went over his eqipment quickly, disassembling and assembling again his trusty slug rifle. Clips were full and ready. He checked also his blaster pistol he got, he almoust forgot to get one. Thanks be to ancestors, Quatermaster was working over one back in magazine.

Hearing Z3RO he replies"Thank you, but I believe I got everything I need."

After he completed his preparations, he took his gear and set off to drop pods.









*OOC:*


Equipment:Slug Rifle with standard targetting scope, 2 clips, blaster pistol and two power packs, blast helmet and vest, utility belt, night googles and camo-net

Reqiusitioned: Blaster Pistol plus two power packs, night googles, camo-net


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2010)

Chase walks through the halls of the ship, heading towards the quartermaster's station with the others.  The clone doesn't need all that much, instead requisitioning only a couple extra power packs for his blaster pistol.  He nods to the others as he enters.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 16, 2010)

ATTACK ON URMAS!

The fleet jumped out of hyperspace, opening fire almost immediately upon a cadre of Separatist ships.  The fighters soared out of their cruisers, and a massive space assault began.

Already you and the other members of the team had crammed yourselves into the tiny pod crammed into a block of materials waiting to be ejected.  The space was tight, perhaps a little too tight for comfort, and between the hefty safety harnesses, the packs of gear, and the hot breaths of your counterparts you looked forward to getting out and into even this hopeless battle.

There was a hard bang against the pod as enemy fire rocked the ship, then a sense of getting lighter as the pod got farther away from the artificial gravity of the ship.  Rumbles as the bulk of the ship fell away faded, and the momentary fear that the cast-off material would crush you was replaced by a growing lurch in your stomach as the gravity of the planet pulled you into freefall.  

Your last meal fluttered in your stomach at the freefall.  It was a good meal, excellent in fact, and enough to stuff a Toidarian.  That alone gave you an idea of just how likely command chalked up your chance of success.  More than a clone squad, perhaps, or maybe it was just how they treated non-clones about to die: feed them that one last meal.

Through the windows you could see starfighters dog-fighting and dying, cruisers exchanging heavy batteries of cannon fire, and the two greatest armies every assembled gorging themselves on war.  For a moment an enemy star fighter seemed to notice you, and fly towards you with what seemed an attempt to destroy the pod.  It was a strangely designed ship, spidery-shaped with long extended turrets.  Then debris from another cruiser, and an exploding star fighter, collided, knocking it away from the pod and out of sight.  

The trip through the atmosphere was rocky, but less so than the sudden stop.  The pod's safety kicked in late, just close enough to the surface that the team wouldn't die.  Otherwise risk the city's sensors picking up the smooth landing and realize something's up.  


EMERGING FROM THE POD

The surface of the planet itself is green.  From where you landed, on the edge of lush greenery, you can see the blue dome of the ray-shield over the capital rising above rolling hills of farmland.  The fields are patchworks of hedge-surrounded crops, until now producing enough food to feed a sector.  Now great plumes of smoke at different points across the horizon show the contempt the General in charge of the operation felt for the humans who settled here.  If rumours are true, this monster will devastate the land before leaving, salting the earth for ten generations' time.

The party pulls itself out of the pod.


What do you do now?


----------



## possum (Oct 16, 2010)

As the pod lands, Alpha-45 is the first one out, raising his blaster rifle up and looking over the horizon for any enemies as the rest of the group disembarks from the landing pod.

As soon as the rest of the group is out, he consults the map and looks for where to head to next.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 16, 2010)

With pistol drawn, Gareth follows Alpha-45, carefully scanning the surroundings. 

Should nothing draw his attention he turns to the clone:"Which way, Sergeant?"


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 16, 2010)

When Khor emerges from Pod he gazes at the surroundings.

1d20+8=25

Then, seeing as Alpha-45 is consulting map, he approaches. In meantime he covers himself and his rifle in camo net.
He looks at the map also and speaks.

"I can be a forward scout and check the nearest area in front of us as we will move. With that I believe we wont get into a ambush too easily and we might get a chance to avoid unessesary fight."

He pauses, waiting for clone's reply. Khor knows he aint the best tactician and hopes that someone here is. Soldier looks best versed in tactical combat.


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 17, 2010)

Z3R0 hauls himself out of the pod and stands up slowly. Despite being the only one with no stomach - and therefore no last meal to lose - he sways a little as gets to his feet, having spent part of the trip wedged almost upside down. Giving the side of his head a rattle with one hand, he says 'what a way to travel. My circuits feel like they've been taken out and re-installed by a Gamorrean'.

Twisting awkwardly from the waist he starts to scan around the local area, while the others plan their course of action. His computer enhanced eyes search for signs of enemy troops, and anything else unusual on the path to their target.

Despite having a chassis and outward appearance of a standard 3P0 model protocol unit, famed throughout the galaxy for their knowledge of language, culture and the fine arts of mediation, the next words which crackle from the droid's vocabulator would make an ARC-170 mechanic blush. A short, concentrated burst of foul language is followed by a metallic scraping sound and an audible pop, then another, as the droid, using another tool attached to the end of one of his fingers, prises out each eye in turn and then hastily inserts them back into their sockets. Waving his hands in what must pass for the droid equivalent of a shrug, he mutters 'last time I'm going to that butcher's shop for upgrades. Idiot fitted them upside down...'.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 18, 2010)

Gareth looks at the droid with a raised eyebrow.

"Maybe you want to make some more noise, clanker? I am pretty sure that if you try a bit more they might be able to hear you back on Coruscant."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 18, 2010)

You can see the city, and some patrol droids flying about.

Hint:  now would be a great time to check your location against the location of the Contact.

Consider yourselves "inside the Dungeon".  The adventure is live.  Get yourselves to where you want to go.

Also: if you're going to do something you have to do it; don't just mention that you "can" or "should", say "I do this".  It helps me know what you lot are up to.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 19, 2010)

Waiting for the clone trooper to respond, Gareth tries to figure out himself in which direction they should be heading and also tries to get a clearer ID on the droids.

ooc: I assume that Survival covers orientation?

EDIT: Please disregard last roll. There was a glitch and it seems I pressed the wrong button


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

The direction is clear: you need to head through whatever brush-for-cover you can until you reach a sewage treatment plant outside of the Ray Shield dome.  Your communicator has a line-map on it showing the way, and you have a fairly god idea of how to head there.

Everyone should roll Stealth, or some relevant other roll, to get themselves to the site undetected.  Feel free to aide another, if you can.  Strategies to make this happen are welcome (ie: you have an idea of how to go about it you want to explain to me, that would make it a simple matter for the group to do all of this stuff).

The droids are generic battle droids on sky speeder vehicles.  Really just lookout droids, and fairly high up.  If they see you, they'll call for help.


----------



## possum (Oct 20, 2010)

Chase lowers his blaster rifle slightly as he sees only patrol droids far away.  He finishes consulting the map and points to a location on the horizon.  "Right around there," he says.  "I'll get more specific as we get closer."

The ARC begins to head towards the city, but is absolutely horrible at sneaking.

Stealth check (1d20+5=6)


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 20, 2010)

Khor nods and turns to face the dome. Again, takes a quick glance, he moves few steps into the bush...and he's not there.

1d20+15=25









*OOC:*



Because Khor can move with normal speed without hurting his stealth check, he scouts are before the party. Does Camo net give any bonuses?

Khor looks for signs of ambush/droids/whatever might be dangerous.
1d20+8=18


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 20, 2010)

Gareth tries to move towards their target as silently as possible.


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


Don't have a book at work - what does the skill for 'communications' come under? By that I mean, how to intercept comms, encrypt/decrypt etc







While the others begin to move off stealthily, Z3R0 momentarily steps behind the wreckage of the escape pod and fiddles with 'something' at the side of his head. Apparently satisfied, he begins to try and move forward - his poorly articulating hip joints mean he moves in a curious shambling sort of motion.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2010)

z3r0: Communications... I think it's under Computer Use. If that's what you're doing: scanning with a tech doohickey.

IC: 

The group moves forward, through the brush and towards the sewage factory. As you get closer, while there are droids overhead, they don't manage to spot you; chalk it up to bulk manufacture over quality craftsmanship!

As you get to the final blip on your map, you hear a shrill whisper off to one side: it's your contact!

She is a gorgeous Urmian human female. Athletic, fit, with short black hair and wearing one of those black stealth suits to make the body seem like merely a silhouette when in shadows. She's got a belt around her hips with a blaster and some other utilities, and a computer communicator strapped to her forearm. 

I am Venture Captain Adara, your contact. I'd ask for a code, but you're the only breathers around with a blaster, and one of you is a clone trooper! If you're half as good as I was led to believe... it's about time you showed up!

She motions for you to follow her, and she seems very much to be in a hurry.  

We need to hurry if we're going to get that shield down, before the battle is lost completely.  Is your droid going to be able to swim?


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Z3R0 will try to use his own commlink to pick up any signals being broadcast by the enemy droids. If he can pinpoint any frequencies, codewords etc they are using it might come in handy later - useful information if he tries to use Deception...

First roll was rubbish so used Knack to re-roll. And second roll was even worse. I'm going back to Invisible Castle at this rate - 4 rolls and nothing in double figures!


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 23, 2010)

'Swim?!' said Z3R0 letting out what might have been a metalic chuckle. His head rotated to take in the woman. Seeing her stony faced look he said 'you're...serious, aren't you?'. 

For the second time in the space of a few minutes, a short burst of most undroid-like words crackled from his vocabulator. 

'I'm afraid, multi-talented as I am, my creator stupidly forgot to program me with underwater capabilities. I'm going to have to rely on one of you'. His LED eyes dimmed slightly as he said it.

Holding up his right hand, the end of another of his fingers popped open and a thin line of synth-rope started to spool out.

'Who wants to do the honours?' he asked.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 23, 2010)

"Swimming? Not really my strong side as well, Captain", Gareth admits.
"Are we talking proper swimming here or wading?"

Despite his concerns, Gareth prepares to follow the captain, ignoring the droid and its rope.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2010)

You can't swim?!  What kind of crack black ops troops are you?  Terrible... my people are doomed....   Well, it's more that you'll have to swim a short distance, not overly long.  Do you all have re-breathers?  Some of the way will be under water.  There's a ladder at the end, so your clanker should be fine.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 23, 2010)

ooc: [sblock]Rebreathers! Now I remember what I have forgotten! Blast, that's gonna be fun. Unless the utility belts have rebreathers? Haven't got my books at hand ... 
And it is a shame that I can't tell the captain: "Hey, swim is not a class skil for Jedi!"     [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 25, 2010)

Chase gives a slight chuckle as he checks the seal on his helmet.  "Don't worry, everyone," he says as he looks the group over.  "You'll all make it.  If not," he says with a slight chuckle, "I'm sure I'll be able to handle it all myself, and then get all the glory."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 28, 2010)

Adara shakes her head, then motions for everyone to follow her.  The Sewer entrance is fast, and son the party is wading through chest-high green sludge in a low tunnel deep under ground.  Eventually Adara motions for you to use whatever re-breathers came with your utility belts (ooc: if you have a utility belt, see if you got one with a re-breather), to hold your breath and follow her.  She takes out a flare, one that works under water, and dives in.

Everyone who breathes:  roll three endurance/constitution checks to hold your breath, and three to swim.  Z3R0 doesn't need to, as he can walk along the bottom for as long as he wants.  If you have a rebreather, take your time as well.  Either way, I want everyone to check in with me please.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 28, 2010)

Gareth plunges into the (for lack of better words) "water" and tries to dog-paddle his way along. But it is obvious that he really is no swimmer and without his rebreather he would have propably drowned.

[sblock=ooc] I checked my original notes and found that a rebreather was part of my belt (about the only thing I added. If I survive this mission, I am takin a backpack next time...
Things would be much easier though, if that neat "use the force" ability to hold one's breath longer was in the Core rule book.
I rolled twice for swimming nevertheless just to see how much I embarass myself. The answer: a lot. 
By the way, I also found out that almost no Jedi in any of the books has the Swim skill. Probably no swimming lessons on the curriculum in the temple.  [/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 28, 2010)

Giving a shudder of distaste, Z3R0 wades into the foul water until it rises above his head. He plods along the bottom of the sewer channel, trying his best to keep the flare in sight. At least the others are moving slowly enough that he isn't left behind, so he retracts his tow line and flips open another finger end - this one reveals a flashlight, which he plays across the bottom of the channel in an attempt to make picking a path through any debris that has sunk to the bottom easier.


----------



## possum (Oct 28, 2010)

Chase makes his way through the water, the seal in his helmet eliminating any need to hold his breath.  The clone attempts to follow the contact.


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have bought a regular utility belt, sadly they dont come with rebreathers  Insurance roll, haha







Khor walks into the murky water and dissapears.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 3, 2010)

The party eventually makes it through.  The Venture Captain is an adept swimmer, and with her re-breather goes and helps those caught up in tough currents.  The passage twists and turns, but finally an air pocket opens up.  There is a ladder leading up it, which everyone climbs to get out.

This building is inside the dome, which you can see through a great crack in the roof.  The building was a water filtration plant, one shaped like an L around the equipment; the machines in the crook of the L sit lifeless, a result of the city being overrun by droids who care nothing for the living inhabitants still living there.

Going to peek around the L, you see that the front of the building is likewise broken open, and a quartet of battle droids is marching by on patrol out front.

Adara motions you to hold back a moment, and prepare yourselves.  

Here we are.  Now, we need to get ready to move from location to location.  One foul up and all the droids in the city will know we're here: remember, they're all connected by a central control computer, a hive mind that organizes them and transmits orders for where they should go.  If one of them spots us, we have less than a minute to destroy it before it tells the computer what it's seen.

I can take you to the Shield Generator, the Ion Canon, and the Prison where your clone troops are being held.  Which one do you want to go to first?


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 3, 2010)

Water exploded and Khor loudly breathed in. Damn, he thought, if I live thru this mission the first thing I'm gonna do is to get a re-breatcher. Following others, he climbed up to upper level. When he made it to the top with others, he quickly checked his equipment and camo-net. He re-checked the sniping scope and clip in his rifle. After he was done, he started to survey the area looking for more droids and good spots for hiding/sniping.

Hearing Capn' words, he said: "I believe we should free others. Whatever we do first, droids will be alarmed if we succeed and if we were not to free prisioners first, droids might execute them all on the spot. We need them to make a diversion, so we can sneak to another target".


----------



## possum (Nov 4, 2010)

"Agreed," Chase says as he checks his equipment as well.  "We free my brothers and our job will be a lot easier, even if we just let them out and point them at the nearest droid platoon."


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


@FitD - how did Z3R0's previous attempt at scanning the comm frequencies pan out? 23 was the best he could do.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 4, 2010)

After a quick equipment check, Gareth says: "I agree. Let's get the clones out first ... I just hope there is no more swimming involved."


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 10, 2010)

(apparently the internet ate my last post a few days back. grr.)


Z3r0: The computer the droids use is heavily monitored and alarmed. Maybe in a few levels you'd be able to hack it; otherwise the Republic could shut down the entire separatist army! You did your best, however, and were it an isolated computer you'd be fine.  The encryption is just too danged complex... although you think you could design some modifications if given time...


The decision to follow the Clone troopers is made, and Adara is noticeably excited by the prospect of seeing the group in action.  She leads you deep into the city, from rubble pile to shattered building.  There are numerous patrols, but because you haven't raised an alarm yet, they are not expecting intruders.

After some sneaking around the city, led by Adara, your group finds their way to a large building with a landing platform on the top: a warehouse for small transports ot drop their cargo.  It has been converted into a prison for the clones.

Scouting it out you find:

1)  A massive door set for vehicles into the building.  There are two droid guards here.

2)  A small window up the side of the building, needing a climber to make it up before they can sneak in.

3)  The entrance from the roof, a flat surface several stories up.  You have no idea what's up there, but suspect it could be visible to droid patrols.

4)  No idea what's inside.  Adara only knows the clones were brought into the building, and no one has come out since.


What do you do?


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 11, 2010)

"I'd say the window or the vehicle door. Would you two be able to take out the two droids with one shot each?", Gareth asks the scout and the ARC trroper.


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2010)

Chase smiles under his helmet, knowing that the others cannot see.  "I'll get that droid in a single shot," he states.  "Be assured of that."

OOC: You do know that you've cursed us both to get natural 1s on the roll, right?


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=FitD]Actually, rather than hack into anything, all I really wanted was to pick up the comm frequency they are broadcasting on. If things go pear-shaped, then I'll need that to be able to send false comms to them.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=grufflehead]  No comm frequency.  They're droids, given orders via a special orders channel.  If they were fleshies they'd have a comm channel to give vocal commands.  This is more like sending a signal to a remote control car; or at least sending a signal using an iphone app that lets you turn on your bath while you're driving home, so it's ready for you when you arrive.  

You'd have to hack into it anyway: it'd be a coded special frequency.  They might have special receivers in their heads that allow them to decode the signals, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 11, 2010)

" One chance is a lifetime chance" said scout and with a smile he preped his rifle. "However, I believe we should try the window. When those two droids at the gate will go down we will have to literally blitz this place and to be honest I dont like racing against time."


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 13, 2010)

"Valid point", Gareth admits. "You good enough to sneak up there and assist the rest of us getting up?", he asks the scout.


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 13, 2010)

"Cover me" says scout and makes his way to the window.

OOC: Now, Khor will attempt to sneak under the window and will also look around for any threat. If he deems situation favorable he will attempt to climb to window and look thru it. If interior will be safe for them to enter he will try to open it, laso looking for any traps/alarm.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 15, 2010)

Khor makes it to the window easily enough, not spotted by the droids nor seeing any threats.  Climbing up is easily done, and there are apparently no traps on the window.


Inside the warehouse:   A large room with some crates below the window.  

Across from you is a holding cell filled with Clones soldiers.  They have various markings on their armor, and are veterans of this insane war against the droids.  One of them is pacing, the others are scowling, angry at being here instead of fighting the droid army.

To the left is an elevator with a loader on it, for taking crates up to the roof.  It's going up and down with one right now.

To the right is the front door, with battle droids on either side.

In the middle are four more battle droids, just standing around.

If there is anything else in the room, you can't see it.


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 17, 2010)

Khor made his way back to the group. Once he made sure their presence here is still not known, he turned back to them. "Gentlemen and ladies, our situation looks like this..." and briefed the rest of the team of what he saw inside.
"It will be a gamble to smuggle everyone inside for the droids to not notice us. Also those buggers outside may hear a rumor inside and start alarm just in case. I would suggest attacking from both sides at once. Those who can't conceal their presence would attack the entrance, quickly disposing of guards and open the gate, get inside and close it, of course they would also need to drag inside droid's caracesses. The group who would attack inside would have to quickly made work of those inside and cover those who would be entering via entrance and dragging droids....what are your feelings about this?"


----------



## possum (Nov 18, 2010)

Chase considers the plan for a second.  "Sounds good to me," the ARC trooper replies.  "So," he says, "who's with me in busting down the door and slotting some droids?"


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 18, 2010)

"How good are you with busting doors open? I mean in not loud manner? We dont know if they are just locked/passworded and such. If you dont I will accompany you, as the rest, I believe, will have no problem climbing."
He made his way under the window in the previous manner and after climbing window he hooked the line to it. After he come back he preped his rifle, checked clips and retuned sniping scope. "Who rolls with us?"


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 18, 2010)

Rainmar said:


> "How good are you with busting doors open?




Z3R0 favours the scout with a weary look. 'That'll be why I'm here' he said. 'Just get me an opening and I'll sort the locks out'.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 18, 2010)

"I'd say the sarge and the clanker go up front, Khor and I take the window. Since you got a rope attached climbing up should be easy enough. Don't know about you, captain. Want to sit this one out?", he addresses the captain.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 20, 2010)

Adara nods.  I'm just here to make sure you get to the targets.  You're the fighting squad


OOC:  okay, so who's going where?  

Window:  Khor and Gareth

Front Door:  Z3r0, Chase, (Insight?)

Let's make sure I have this right.


----------



## possum (Nov 20, 2010)

OOC: Got it right for my character.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 21, 2010)

OC: Fine by me


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 21, 2010)

"Then let's roll" said scout and made his way under the window. He crouches there holding up his rifle and looks over the area by his sniping scope, providing cover for Gareth.

OOC: When Gareth gets under the window, Khor will cover him while he climbs and provide help if needed. After Gareth will make it inside, Khor will follow. Once he's inside he will IMMEDIATELY go into sniping/stealth mode (when I saw this rule in core book I was like 'oooooh yeach!')


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 22, 2010)

ooc:  Gareth, didn't someone put a grapple line by the window?  If not, your climb fails (9 is too low).  If so, a rope bonus helps you make it up fine.  You are super stealthy.

Gareth:  you're at the window.  I assume your Stealth check is to get inside without making too much noise?  Once in, you see the inside of the warehouse.  None of the droids seem to notice you, though you spot one of the clones looking up: he spots you, but says nothing.  Instead, he bangs on the force field and starts making noise.
Hey Clanker, I gotta use the facilities!

The droids ignore him... for now.

Window:  If you're going in with Gareth, post what you do.

Front Door:  you'll need to shoot the droids together, if you're going that way.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 22, 2010)

Gareth follows the scout, trying to be as silent as possible. As soon as he reaches the windows, he'll use the grapple and Khor's assistance to climb up. As soon as Khor's get's ready to snipe, he'll try to target as many clankers as possible with a Force Slam.

[sblock=ooc] I think you mixed up Khor and myself, Fireinthedust  .  I am taking a 10 on climbing, if I may. With Khor's assistance and the grapple that should be enough, hopefully. Use the Force roll will follow as soon as I know if I can target some of the droids. [/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC: Ok, I understand that first paragrah was about Khor, not Gareth. Yes, I said before I hook a line to window. As I written before, Khor will get inside after Gareth, then he stays in sniping mode awaiting for Gareth to get into suitable for him attack position and once Gareth attacks...Khor will support him with sniper fire.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 22, 2010)

Z3R0 favours Chase with a sidelong look as the other 2 make for the window. 'You're going to shoot both of them before they can move? Impressive...'.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 22, 2010)

I genuinely don't look back more than the Advanced reply screen shows me, unless it's crucial that I do so.

Okay, so the two of you at the front door: what's the plan?

Window:  Yep, you can Use the Force no problem.  What power are you going to use, and what does it say in the book?  I'll try to go RAW here.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> I genuinely don't look back more than the Advanced reply screen shows me, unless it's crucial that I do so.
> 
> Okay, so the two of you at the front door: what's the plan?
> 
> Window:  Yep, you can Use the Force no problem.  What power are you going to use, and what does it say in the book?  I'll try to go RAW here.












*OOC:*


Is there any obvious ways to open the doors from the outside?  What's the layout like of the opening area.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 23, 2010)

OC: Z3R0 can open the doors (I *hope*...) but he's not here for his marksmanship - I assumed the collection of tooled up bad boys I met on the ship would take care of that side of things. So no help getting rid of the guards from him I'm afraid.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] I'll go for a Force Slam. Hits all in sight in a 6 square cone, doing 4d6 (half if Use the Force roll below Fortitude defence). 
We are really one man short.  But we need 2 to take out all the clankers in the room as quickly as possible. And didn't the local say that we have about a minute to wipe out any droids, before they alert their "network"? [/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: Let's hope for the best, it's not like we could get rid of those six inside without getting attention from those two outside.

Padreigh, I understand you are gonna Force Pummel that four standing in the middle of the room? In that case I will snipe the two at the door.

GM, when Khor gets into firing position, he will Aim(two swift actions) at one of the robots near door. He will sacrifice all his action for that and if he does so, will he be able to preserve Aim's  benefit to next round where he will shoot and try to hide again(Stealth:Sniping)? Also does range to robot qualify for point blank range shot?


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 25, 2010)

Z3r0:  Yes, you are confident that you could open the door if you can only get to the key pad/entrance next to it.  Easy peasy.


Force Slam:  okay go for it.  They're standard Battle Droids, nothing fancy.

Khor:  if it's RAW, then yes.  The droids are within Point Blank range, especially if you've got a scope on your gun.


ooc:  yeah, we need another man.  Suggestions?  Re-recruitment thread?


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 25, 2010)

OOC: No, I didnt see anything like that, thou I wonder how in that case looks like camping in one place, where sniper aims some time for sure shot and then shoots, still being unseen(like in Sniper movie). Let's go RAW for now. Khor will aim and shoot.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 25, 2010)

Everyone:  roll your dice.  The Droids are unsuspecting at this point, as they believe they're behind the ray shield.


----------



## possum (Nov 26, 2010)

As the door opens, Chase springs into the room, aiming his blaster at the first battle droid he sees.  He fires a shot, hoping that the others will be effective as well.

Shoot a droid (1d20+8=16, 3d8+2=18)   (Actually 17, I forgot to add my +1 for PBS.)

Init (1d20+10=19)


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 26, 2010)

Gareth focuses a moment and then stretches out his hand, causing an unseen "wave" to speed into the unsuspecting droids. The wave hits the droids and Gareth drops down from his position, draws his light sabre and ignites it.

[sblock=ooc] I assume we have a surprise round. So I'll take my surprise action to hit as many droids as possible with the force slam. In the first "proper" round Gareth draws his lightsabre as move action, ignites it as free action and prepares to use force slam again on any droids left standing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 26, 2010)

Khor aim at one of the robots near the door. Once he saw Gareth spring into action, he fired his rifle.

OOC: OMG, Khor and Gareth rock!  Ultra-fast


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 28, 2010)

The force slam hits the droids, knocking them down and destroying them instantly.

Gareth snips one of the droids by the door, shattering it.

Chase blasts yet another droid, and now inside the room readies himself to blast the others as well.


ooc:  okay, just to clarify, I thought either Chase or Khor were outside sniping the droids there so z3r0 could unlock the outside door (which is locked).  It looks from these posts like all three of you came in through the window, leaving z3r0 outside.

If all of you are inside, you've just wiped out all the battle droids inside.  That means all you have to do is open the doors and zap the two guards, then z3r0 can shuffle in.

If one of you was outside, that leaves one droid alive on the inside and one alive on the outside.  Someone will have to blast each of those droids, or on their initiative they'll radio for help.

So which is it: one of you outside, or all of you inside?


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 28, 2010)

OOC: O_O ...okay, now I know what went wrong. From your first post about this room I understood that there is SIX droids inside(four standing inside the room and two beside the door) and TWO droids outside also standing by the door. 

So, there was FOUR inside and TWO outside, hehe.

Well about our positions...Khor and Gareth went inside and Chase & Clanker are outside.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 29, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] Oops.  Okay, we have only one target remaining inside. Any way that Khor can get that one outside from his position at the window? Maybe by leaning out? Gareth is in the room already unfortunately. Since there is one left I'll take no risk and Force Slam that last one as well. Since our first attacks were on the Surprise round and I think we won Initiative, that should work. Draw weapon, ignite it (move and swift action), Force slam (Standard action). Khor might move back to see the droid outside (move action) and shoot it (standard action) ... if I kill the droid inside, of course ...) [/sblock]

Gareth once agains concentrates the Force on the last remaining droid.


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 29, 2010)

OOC: Wait Padreigh! We must be clear with DM what's the situation. If  it's going to be like he suggested in later, there is no more droids in room where Gareth and Khor are. There is one remaining outside.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me double check, but I know I put two outside in front of the door, and a bunch of droids inside.  I don't remember if two were at the door on the inside as well as the outside.

But yes, two outside, and a group inside.  Let me get back and edit this in a second.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, I was right:   To the right are two guard droids, then a cluster of 4 guard droids in the middle of the room.

Also outside:  two more guard droids at the front door.

So:  are you all at the window firing on all the droids there?   

Or is one of you still outside with Z3r0 shooting at one of the outside pair, one at a time?


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 1, 2010)

OOC: Gareth and Khor went inside. Khor sniped one and Gareth force punched the rest of droids. Outside Chase and Clanker are assaluting the door and one droid there is down.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 1, 2010)

In that case, this is the normal combat round.  Gareth and Khor have one round to take out the droid inside.  Chase and Z3r0 have one round to take out the droid outside.

if either side fails, that droid will be calling in reinforcements.  This could get ugly ie: fair warning has been given.

Please use this forum's die rollers for your attack rolls, and let's see them!


----------



## Padreigh (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] In that case my previous actions at initiative count 30 (Move: Draw lightsabre, Swift: Ignite lightsabre, Standard: Force Slam)
stay as posted. [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 5, 2010)

OOC:  I heard from Grufflehead that Z3r0 can't be with us anymore.  That brings the group count down again.

I can re-recruit, but do you have any friends who'd like to join?  It's slow now, but it'll pick up soon.  We're setting the pace and the stage for suture awesomeness.  

IC:  

Outside the droids hear a sudden scuffle from the inside of the warehouse.  Before they can transmit an alert, however, two blasts ring out and destroy their frames.

Z3r0 shuffled to the main door and started picking the lock.  A moment later Chase and Adara sprinted inside, before the droid followed and closed the door after them.

The Clone troopers in the cage let out a sigh of relief as the wall on their cage went down.  Good work, sirs!  Wow, an ARC trooper!  Good to be back in the fight with some Jedi is a sample of the bustle of talk once they're released.  

[sblock=Clone Rules]  In short: the clones are part of your reward.  Your group is now in charge of a group of troops who will follow your orders.  Individually weak, they are more powerful as a solid group (ie: with ten of them you get a +10 bonus to clone-related actions).  They can give cover fire, distractions, and help with labour.  Simple NPC stuff to back up you heroes.

You'll need them in later encounters, if we continue.[/sblock]

As they are let go, a figure lying on the floor is revealed:  an alien!  The species is something like a Duros, and wearing practical clothes like smugglers tend to.  This one is heavily wounded, barely breathing, and the two force-users can tell he's close to death.

The alien tries to speak to you in a raspy whisper.

Who leans close to listen to his words?


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 8, 2010)

Padreigh has pulled out of my other game, so I don't know if he's still in this one.

I'd like to finish the scenario, as it was just about to get good (ie: at the top of the building is a ship.  no more spoilers!).  If not, I understand, but I'd like to know.

If you're all out, that's great; but I would like a heads up.  Otherwise, I'll either re-recruit or just go with another game concept!


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry for this silence, I had rough week...anyway I'm still here and willing to roll, but if more guys will disband we will need to recruit more willing souls...damn, I was hoping to do few crazy things here...aww. If you would temorarily close this game It might mean that the mission was a total failure, clone army had not win and had terryfying casulties...well can have enything granted in war ;]. I could use it flavor up Khor, as a survivor and now older operative, I would give him few more  years...take away a limb or two(when they were fleeing they got shot down)...and give him some cybernetic upgrades ^_^


----------



## possum (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still willing to play.  It's just that I've been kind of spoiled with maps, especially when it comes to Saga edition.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 9, 2010)

well, it's not a total failure:  you've currently rescued the clones.

If you're still willing to keep going, lets do that for a bit.  I'll post a Re-recruit, see if we get any takers.


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, I think we can try to roll on, what do you think, possum? We can say that z3Ro and Gareth went to disable the second target while we, Khor and Chase, are on third target.


----------



## possum (Dec 11, 2010)

As loathe as I am as to splitting the party, I do feel that two strikes at the same time would be better than going from one and then to the other.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll keep NPCs with us.  So it's z3r0 and Gareth we need to replace; and one Jedi who used to be Insight (duelist not scout jedi; just keeping us straight).

Which target are you going to go after next?

Also:  WHO IS LISTENING TO THE ALIEN?   He's whispering, so you'll have to lean in close.


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 11, 2010)

Khor quickly moves close to the alien and leans close, more concerned with his state then his moving lips. He tries to check on his pulse...but with heavy heart he is almost assured that they will lost him. Khor turned to one of the closest Clones. "Soldier, do you have by any chance a medpack or some means to stabilize him. Also what happened here, before we stormed this place?" He leans close again to alien trying to comfort him in his last moments of live, close enough to hear him.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 11, 2010)

Rainmar said:


> Khor quickly moves close to the alien and leans close, more concerned with his state then his moving lips. He tries to check on his pulse...but with heavy heart he is almost assured that they will lost him. Khor turned to one of the closest Clones. "Soldier, do you have by any chance a medpack or some means to stabilize him. Also what happened here, before we stormed this place?"





The clones say the med packs were used, but don't seem to be helping.  He's been injured badly enough internally that he's only got a short time left.




> He leans close again to alien trying to comfort him in his last moments of live, close enough to hear him.




The alien whispers into your ear:
The ship... Only one... knows the way home...  R2 unit... base's power room... it... knows their base!

With that the alien dies!  His hand weakly points up to the roof, then relaxes and falls.

The clones bow their heads; clearly they'd been working hard to keep this guy alive, and are disappointed, or frustrated, or just want to go fight some clankers!

What now, sir?  And what's he mean "the ship knows the way home"?


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 11, 2010)

Khor have moved his palm over alien's head and closed his eyes. He stood up and bowed head in short prayer: "May You safely join your ancestors" 

He spinned on his heel so turned to clones, saying: "He probably meant that this ship is somehow the only escape route, thou I doubt it to safely pass tthrough the blockade. And it seems that R2 unit onboards that ship has all data required to navigate droid's base safely...and get to power room. I guess that if we take down power, not only shield but also Ion Cannon might go down. It would help to get this Cannon firing upon droid's ships but we can't be picky. Let's get into the roof and ship so we can get that R2...prehaps there will be some weapons or other useful equipment..." 
Khor looked around, focusing on crates filling up the magazine.
"Do you know what might be in those crates? We need to arm you guys really fast."
Then he turned to ARC-trooper.
"What do you think of it, Chase?"


----------



## possum (Dec 12, 2010)

Chase nods as Khor explains the plan.  "Plan sounds good," he says.  He thinks for a minute.  "Consider the battery on the ships an optional objective, then," he adds.  "But I'll try my damndest to get it completed."


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 14, 2010)

OOC: DM, what do Clones say about those crates? Basically I'm trying to grab all chances I can to make from Weaponless Sad Clones to Armed and Jolly Clones. ;]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 14, 2010)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 16, 2010)

OOC: Sorry DM, but what do you mean with that Quick Reply? My PC mind cannot possibly grasp the full wisdom of DM ;]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 17, 2010)

Let's see if I can remember what I meant...

1)  The crates are full of a shipment of multiple cylinders of a clear fluid.  No guns.  The words on the ship seem to be written in an alien language.  Anyone have related knowledge skills?


2)  The clones search the building and find their guns in a supply closet.  Have a holly-jolly clone-mas?  no?


3)  The party will be getting a new Jedi to replace Insight's character.  I hope.  More characters as available.

4)   You have *three* options:  go to the roof, go to the shield generator, go to the Ion cannon.  Both the shields and the Ion cannon are on your list of missions.  
    You'll have to make your way through the city to reach them, and keep in mind that this will involve the chance of random encounters with droid patrols, as well as city locations.  If you are noticed, and the alarm is raised, things will get difficult: active pursuit by an army of droids inside the shield with nothing better to do than kill you.  (GM stands for Giggle Maniacally, I realize, as I look over my options... should you trip their alarms, that is)


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 18, 2010)

One more thing:  we've got a new player who's taking over the Jedi slot Insight was using.  Except this time the Jedi is a woman named Sonja, and looks sturdily built sheet-wise.  I'm inserting her as if she's been with the group the whole time.  I'll do the same if another player takes up the role of Z3r0, though hopefully they'll just start in with z3r0's stats (ie: as soon as they do, we're good).
    This is effective immediately.  yay!

Also:  I've put up a Rogue's Gallery thread in that forum.  Please go there and post your characters.  The OOC thread for this game vanished(!) so I don't have your character sheets!   Time for a re-do, perhaps?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It didn't vanish it just isn't visible on the first 1-2 pages since nothing has been posted there for quite awhile.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/294393-considering-clone-wars-saga-game.html#post5328826


Thanks, for letting me join and play Sonja.  I will try to post IC tonight.

Edit: Didn't happen, no time.  Besides I have a question that I PM'd about.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 1, 2011)

Sonja Kuurzon has been following along silently until now, content to let the others lead and make the decisions.  She takes a moment to search her feelings on which course of action would be best.

_<<OOC: UtF: Search Feelings Take 10 = 25 >>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________





Sonja Kuurzon
Female Human, Jedi, Level 5


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm waiting on the other players to post their actions.  It's been a week at least.  I think the game is basically dead (which sucks).

Good playing with you?

If we had more replies, three characters would be more than enough for me to keep going.  Saga Edition really doesn't get the love it should from these boards; or maybe I'm not a constant enough GM.


----------



## Rainmar (Jan 1, 2011)

While others were still checking their weaponry or...Khor looked at Sonja...or meditiating. Khor approached again Clone warriors and was about to speak something when his eyes suddenly got all wide and then his palm meet his forehead. "Damn, what he meant was that this R2 unit has all maps required to reach the real base of those damn robots! I must be loosing my edge. Team, lets quickly go to that R2 on the roof and salvage his datacore. Then we will proceed to Shield Generator, we cant keep our firned from up here waiting too long, they wants to do some shooting too."

OOC: Let's blame the inactivity for Holiday time. Also I was sure we were waiting for perrin to finish his lass ;]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I guess I'm Z3R0 now - the last post that referred to him I saw had him in combat, is that the case?


----------



## possum (Jan 2, 2011)

Chase nods at Khor's suggestion again.  "With that shield generator down," the ARC trooper begins, "our jobs will be a lot easier.  Not to mention those still on the front," he adds.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 2, 2011)

ooc:  finish his what, now? 

Okay, I suppose we're back on.

Khor: I neither affirm nor deny your theory.  However, good to hear you're going to the roof.


THE ROOF

On the roof you can see a massive shape resting there: a YT1300 (ie: the model of ship the Millenium Falcon was before Han's modifications)!!!  The door is open leading up into it.

Beyond you can see the whole city.  The Shield Generator is clearly visible, with the beam shooting up from it into the sky where the shield starts.  Likewise, the massive, massive, truly massive Ion Canon is located elsewhere, atop a fortified-looking building only partially in ruins (ie: it's possible to get in there, and the Droids likely have their own massive weapons... but it won't be unguarded).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alright! Game on!  I would have awarded you guys XP, but I need to spread some more around before it will let me.






Sonja heads up to the roof with the others, and holds up her hand gesturing for them to wait a moment.  She closes her eyes to search their surroundings with the Force to ensure they are not going to get ambushed.

_<<OOC: UtF: Sense Surroundings Take 10 = 25 for success. Perception Take 10 = 19 to notice targets with total cover on the roof and inside the ship.>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon
Female Human, Jedi, Level 5


----------



## Rainmar (Jan 2, 2011)

As platform have reached the top of the building, Khor was lying down and surviving the are with his sniper rifle, looking for possible targets.

OOC: Sorry DM, I just can't grasp what that alien have said, from the first part it seems that R2 unit knows location of their base...well we are in a conquered city so it cant be this city...and again the second part of what he said is that R2 also knows how to get to base's generators, but its not specified if its this city or their BASE. But in both cases this information is highly valouable and we cant pass a opportunity to get our hands on it. If we would find a way to this city's generators we could have strike two pigeons with one stone ;]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 2, 2011)

Khor can see more of those flying droid patrols.  It's a good idea for anyone on the roof to duck into the ship or somewhere else before too long, so they don't get spotted.  Under the ship isn't too bad, but in the ship is automatic cover.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 2, 2011)

ooc:  It's a mystery you'll have to piece together.  An examination of the ship may provide clues.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 2, 2011)

Khor: I'll try to make it more clear if you guys can't figure it out on your own.  A bit of mystery for a short while can be fun, though, and is worth xp.

The Force:  No signs of anyone on the ship.  It's empty, abandoned, and you sense that.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 2, 2011)

Z3R0 walks over to the ship and up and in to it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja opens her eyes and gestures for everyone to hustle to the ship's ramp, stating simply, "It's clear. Let's go."

She moves quickly, following along behind the clone troopers as they break cover and enter the ship.  She will pause at the base of the ramp letting the last of their group enter, taking once last look around before entering and closing the hatch.

_<<OOC: Perception Take 10 = 19.>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________





Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Jan 3, 2011)

Chase follows Sonja as the Jedi makes her way over the rooftop.  The clone looks up to the sky as he jogs, keeping an eye out for any STAP patrols nearing the area.  He's the second to last one in the YT, entering only when everyone but Sonja has made it to safety.

"That should be everybody," he says as he removes his helmet once the boarding ramp closes behind him.  "We've done a good job so far," he adds, "but we're not finished yet.  Our first objective was to free the prisoners, and we've done that.  Now," he continues to explain to everyone, "We have to take out that shield generator and hopefully commandeer that big ion cannon that they have."


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 3, 2011)

"come out little R2 unit... we won't hurt you..." zero says, looking around.









*OOC:*


I don't think the R2 is here - I think it's int he base's power room. But we'll need it to use this ship


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 4, 2011)

ooc: how well do you know that?  You haven't tried the ship yet.   

IC:  Z3r0 doesn't see any R2 units on the ship.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 4, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> ooc: how well do you know that?  You haven't tried the ship yet.
> 
> IC:  Z3r0 doesn't see any R2 units on the ship.





OOC: Based upon what I think the alien was saying - we need to find the R2, then he;ll lead us to a target.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 4, 2011)

Heading to the cockpit you see a fairly well-laid-out ship.  There are some junky trinkets left by some previous owner or other, but otherwise this YT1300 is brand spanking new.  Top of the line stuff.

There are three chairs in the cockpit, but where there would be a fourth (ie: where Luke or Obi-wan sat in E4) you see instead the chair has been removed.  There is an extra console for an R2 unit, or another droid to link to the system.  Likely to boost the nav computer or interface with the ship?  You're not sure.

Looking out the window you can see the battle in space, and you can see the streets.  

The space battle is visible mostly by exploding ships, and you become aware that the longer this mission takes, the more clone lives are being lost.  

Some buildings are ruined, charred rubble with occasional survivors but mostly battle droids crawling about.  It wouldn't be too hard to sneak around, but there will be the risk of discovery and combat if you make a mistake.


----------



## possum (Jan 5, 2011)

"It is not looking good up there," Chase says as he takes a brief respite from the mission on the ground to look at the battle going on in orbit above, watching the explosions in the sky.  "Let's hope that's all theirs," he adds.

Chase looks around the cockpit of the vessel.  "All right," he says as he gazes at the droid hookup.  "There's definately an astromech around here somewhere,", he states to the others around him.  "Now, where is he and is he the one we need to be looking for?"

The ARC trooper leaves the cockpit and heads towards the nearest cargo holds of the transport, looking for the droid.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja nods, "Hmm, maybe. Let me check."

She closes her eyes again and reaches out with the Force to look.

_<<OOC: UtF: Sense Surroundings Take 10 = 25  for success. Perception Take 10 = 19 to try and find any droid.>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 5, 2011)

no astromech droid found.  The console isn't the pilot's seat, btw.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja opens her eyes and calls after the disappearing ACR trooper, "Chase, it's not here."

Looking at their squad she asks, "Who's the pilot?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 9, 2011)

ooc: I'm not sure we have a pilot, per se. Mostly combat builds. It's a transport, though, so while the Falcon is amazing in combat, I'm not sure it needs someone with, like, Jedi Ace levels.

Anyone who wants could work it. One of the clones could drive, i suppose, though they're NPC mooks and won't do much that isn't required for plot reasons (ie: if you need to escape, you escape; if the ship gets captured, it does; if the engines fail and you crash on a planet... etc.)

IC:

One of the clones steps up.  Sir!  All of us are fully trained to pilot vehicles for you, sir!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Looking at Khor, Sonja waits for him to give the orders.  She has been really more the hired muscle of the Jedi duo, figuratively.  After all she doesn't strike an imposing figure, more like eye candy until the light stick starts waving around in a fury.









*OOC:*


OOC: Is there a local scout still with the group?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 11, 2011)

ooc:  Okay, if we're going to do this game I need you guys to increase posting.  I have this game, an M&M game, and a 20th level Pathfinder game that I'm running.  They each take creative energy.  If you're going to use some of it, I need some from you lot.  This isn't TV, it's interactive.

  Moreover, I need some direction for where you're going to go.  

The reason I ask is that you could either go through the streets as planned, or take the ship directly there.  

The Ship:   It's way less subtle, and you'd get all the attention of all the droids in the city.  That means you'd get to the site of the shield generator, do whatever you're planning on doing, and then (if not before) all the droids in the city would be after you.
Also, you'd get the ship shot up; can't say if this includes it destroyed, I don't know.
    Either you could give up one clone to pilot it, or get Adara to pilot it (I suppose she's there to facilitate this sort of thing).  Or you guys could turn this mission into a piloting mission.

The Streets (ie: no ship):  lots of stealth and dodging patrols.  You'd sneak in like we did this building, blow up the shield generator, then you'd have to make it to the Ion Cannon to save the fleet.  
    The droids would converge there also, so you'd have to stealth through the streets again (with a higher difficulty to stealth this time) to get to the Ion cannon.  If you get attention, you'll fight at least one patrol before you get to the Ion cannon, if not more.


If you guys have a different plan, I'd love to hear it.  That's what this game is about: come up with ridiculous plans and do them.  Like, go to the Shield generator but leave a Clone here, then signal him when the shield is down to pick you up.   OR you could pilot over to the generator and shoot at it from the air until it explodes (not saying how heavily armored it is).  Or crash the ship into the shield generator.  Or try to disguise yourselves as separatists and sneak in.

I need someone to be decisive.  It can't be me, I'm the GM; if it was, I'd be an author and we'd be in chapter 8 by now.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 11, 2011)

An idea springs unbidden into the brain circuits of z3r0. "We cannot fly this thing to the shield generator. It's too obvious. Let's leave the best pilot of the clones here, and make our way on foot. Once the shield is down, the Druids will be distracted and and then the ship can swoop in and pick us up."


OOC: I may have been thinking something like that already.


----------



## possum (Jan 12, 2011)

Chase looks at the droid that's speaking.  He shakes his head, annoyed that he had ignored the obvious.  "That's right," the clone says as he looks around the ship at the others.  "A YT flying about this area would be far too obvious to the Seps and we'd be shot down quick.  At least we've secured our way out of here, though."  He points to a small number of the clone troopers.  "You all stay here and make sure that this area is secure.  The rest of us should be making our way to that shield generator." 

Chase scans the crowd again.  "Any objections?" he asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja nods her head as the plan seems reasonable.  She is ready to move out with the others.









*OOC:*


@GM; Still not answered, is there a local scout still with the group or not?

I was also waiting on Khor to participate since he was acting like more of the leader of the group.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

Scout:  there should be, in the other Jedi of the group.  However, you'd have to discuss that with the other members of the party.  The clones are purely troopers.

Chase:  How many of the clones are you leaving behind?  Keep in mind that the party gets to use them in a special way: any action you get the clones to do as a group gets a bonus based on the number of clones involved:  ten clones gets a +10 bonus to said action.  You can also sacrifice a clone from the group (regardless of where they are) to soak one attack on a hero that round; the cost is that the clone no longer adds their bonus to group actions.
   Assuming you have 10 clones, how many of them are you leaving with the ship?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I wasn't talking about Khor or Gareth.  Adara was with the party earlier as guide/scout.  Is she still around?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

OOC:  Yeah, she's still around.  She's your guide through the city, as she's the only one who knows it.  She's got Scout-like traits, I'll say that much.  Sure.


----------



## possum (Jan 12, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Chase:  How many of the clones are you leaving behind?  Keep in mind that the party gets to use them in a special way: any action you get the clones to do as a group gets a bonus based on the number of clones involved:  ten clones gets a +10 bonus to said action.  You can also sacrifice a clone from the group (regardless of where they are) to soak one attack on a hero that round; the cost is that the clone no longer adds their bonus to group actions.
> Assuming you have 10 clones, how many of them are you leaving with the ship?




Assuming I have 10?  I'd personally leave four on the YT and then take the remaining six with me.  It's about even and still leaves us with a majority of the freed troopers.  Not to mention that four is likely enough to at least defend the ship long enough for a message about them being attacked to get to us.

I didn't exactly know how many of them that we had with us, so I left it vague in my IC post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

Sonja moves to the exit ramp of the ship with Chase, Z3RO, and 6 of the troopers (assuming Khor and Gareth are coming along?), takes a look to check that everything is clear and then heads back inside and down to ground level, "Let's find Adara and she can lead us to the shield generator, hopefully avoiding any droid patrols."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________





Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 13, 2011)

Adara is easily found (as she follows you guys automatically).

ooc:  unless there's anything else before we move on?


----------



## possum (Jan 14, 2011)

Chase nods as the crew gets ready to depart.  The clone pulls the helmet off of its resting place and places it over his head.  It seals with a slight hiss.  "Alpha-45 ready to depart," he says as he picks up his blaster rifle and heads to the boarding ramp of the YT.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 14, 2011)

OOC:   Moving right along.

Everyone tell me what you're doing when moving through the streets to stay stealthy and unnoticed by the clones.

Depending on what you say, I'll give you a bonus or penalty to your Stealth check.  The best description gets board XP.  Either way, whether or not you get past the droid patrols.

Then I'm going to have each of you roll a Stealth check (DC unknown) and I'll let you know if you've gotten through the city to the adventure site.  There's one check per PC because there's one spot where the party might get caught per PC.  If you fail, the party fights some droids, and the alarm could be raised before you get there.  (ie: you kill the droids before they can react, or they set off the alarm)


You're going to be moving through debris and around city streets.  The droids move in patrols of 5 or so, plus the flying droids.  There may be other elements to their defense structure (ie: factor this in to your movements).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Sonja wraps her camo cloak about her, concealing the unlit lightsaber in her hand as she grips the edge of the cloak to cover her front. She follows along, a few meters behind Adara, sticking to shadows, moving from cover to cover.

She motions for the troopers to follow several meters back in case they do run into something they cannot avoid, they are in position to support them, yet they are not close enough to be seen as Adara changes directions to avoid potential patrols.

Sonja silently holds up a fist to signal everyone to stop as she pauses every 100 meters or at locations where the group will proceed into exposed avenues.  During these stops, she closes her eyes to sense her surroundings looking for droid patrols or threats before being seen to ensure Adara can lead them around to avoid confrontation. 

_<< Tke 10's, UtF=25 for Sense Surroundings, Perception=19. Stealth_1d20+5=25_>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Jan 14, 2011)

Chase let's Sonja take the lead, knowing that his armor and his own non-stealthy manner would only hurt the group even more if he were in the lead.  The clone stops as the Jedi stops, and motions to the others as well to do so as the group does their best to move through side streets on the way to the shield generator.

The ARC trooper looks up to the skys on occasion, hoping that his vigilance would prevent a STAP patrol from seeing them.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 18, 2011)

Z3r0 follows the party at a short distance, trying to look like a droid that is meant to be there, so that if he is spotted he won't look suspicious.









*OOC:*


Don't have sheet access right now - don't know my modifier, will add it when I get the chance


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*









*OOC:*


BUMP.  I think Rainmar is gone, been three weeks.






Sonjo signals Adara to hold up a moment as she uses the Force to sense their surroundings.  Then she asks quietly, "Is it much farther?"

_<<UtF Take 10 for 25.  Perception take 10 for 19.>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 22, 2011)

The group makes it through without incident, though a few close calls nearly spell disaster: droid patrols getting too close, nearly finding the clones huddled on the other side of a wall.  Luckily Z3r0 manages to convince them he's a harmless local droid.  He gets some catcalls and whistles (blasted soldier droids), but otherwise goes unmolested.


The party gets to the site of the shield generator, a massive structure with a giant beam coming out of the top.  There are droid patrols and guards surrounding the building.


----------



## possum (Jan 23, 2011)

Chase takes cover and looks over the group of droids guarding the entrance.  "I don't think stealth is going to help us this time," the ARC trooper says as he turns to the rest of the group.  "I'm not discounting another entrance, but right now this seems to be our best bet."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 23, 2011)

ooc:  okay, so I can't give xp to anyone but Possum for those posts.  Still, you're all winners in my book (and by book I mean the novel I'm writing about this scenario, roughly titled "George Lucas vs. the Twilek Sex Robots Volume One: Robots in Time"... (not really writing a novel about this)).

IC

Adara nods her head.  Sorry I can't do anything more for you.  This is where the shield generator is, but none of my people have ever returned since being brought inside, either in through this door, or around through the back door.

Anyway, all the best!  She turns as if to leave.


In front of the door to this building (the massive front doors) are a total of twelve super battle droids in groups of four (so three groups of 4 droids.  Just to be clear, these are the ones with the thick bodies in Episode 2, not the skinny regular ones).  There is a set of wide steps going up to the door, and on either side of the steps are one Droideka (so 2 droideka's total, the ones with the shields on them that roll up to the Jedi and shoot at them in the movies and series).


----------



## possum (Jan 24, 2011)

"Back door?" Chase asks, lightly grabbing Adara's arm to prevent her from leaving.  "Calm down and help us out on this," he says.  "Then you cna leave if you want."

OOC: Yeah, I know Super Battle Droids.  Damn things took about a clip and a half to kill in the Republic Commando game.  Toughest "mook" in the history of gaming, except maybe the medusa heads in the first few Castlevanias...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


We can send Khor and Gareth on a suicide diversion. 






Sonja hunkers down next to the ARC trooper, "Hmmm, if there is no back door, maybe we can arrange a distraction or diversion to draw them away."

"Or maybe we can lure some to place back there out of sight and take them out in smaller groups, in an ambush."

While they are considering their options she takes a moment to study the tactical situation before her, looking for weaknesses in the defensive layout to exploit.

_<<Knowledge Tactics Take 10 for 18.  Perception take 10 for 19.>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 24, 2011)

Adara shrugs.  Oh, okay.  I figured you guys knew.  There's a back door, leading into the complex.  I don't know that it'll be any easier than this, but it's an option.  I... I can stay, I guess, if you think you need help...   She draws her pistol, waving it around a bit.  Pew pew.  Whatever you want.

ooc:  Hrm, no suicide missions unless a player is present.  I'll allow them to count as extra clones for the purposes of the clone rules I mentioned, ie: you can have them roll an attack against one monster; do Aide another actions as a group with a bonus equal to the total number of clones (so one roll for the whole party every round); or you can sacrifice one clone to take a hit for you, but taht instantly kills them.  Instead of the (6?) we have, I'll add Khor and Gareth, so 8 total.  

btw: I have another potential player recommended to me by someone, who's potentially interested in the game.  I told him to read the thread to get caught up, then think up a character.  

Diversions: you could send some clones off, but that would kill them for sure.  Ditto Adara.  so that would lower your total clone bonus.  You're not getting clones every mission, but you could keep them with you; so it's up to you.

Super Battle Droids: I'm going right out of the book.  Considering how the group took out the entire group of guards last fight in one round, I doubt you'll die outright.  Still, we'll see how well they (and two Droidekas) do against our clones and your characters.


----------



## possum (Jan 25, 2011)

Chase releases Adara's arm as she supplies the information.  "We're not from around here, you know," he states to her.  He looks to the others.  "I'm going to go and try and scout the back door of the place and see if it's any less guarded.  We are going to have to fight these clankers eventually though, but I don't like doing it on their terms..."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2011)

ooc:  ooooooh... okay, so total roll with FP of 17.   Hrm.  I could roll for individual droids (virtually guaranteeing success for me due to numbers), but instead I'll just roll for types:  Once for the battle droids, once for the droidekars, as they have different perception skill modifiers.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2011)

ooc:  okay, ignore the evil GM grin...

IC:

As Chase sets out to stealth his way around back, the toe of his boot just barely seems to glance against a peice of wooden debris nearby.  Unfortunately, the peice of wood knocks over a glass bottle of Sullustan Gin balanced precariously atop a wall.  The bottle soars through the air, only to land at Chase's feet.

So the bartender-droid says 1011100010 -- What was that?  Hey, it's a human!  Stop where you are!

All the droid blasters turn on Chase, their power cells humming in anticipation of firing on a "puny human".  There is a tense silence for the briefest of moments, the eye of a particularly horrific storm...

EDIT:  please roll initiative and tell me what you're doing.  It can be combat or RP, but you guys gotta do something.  Feel free to brainstorm ideas.

Also: Clone Wars series gets better every episode.  You guys see the Savaj Opress episodes?  Fantastic stuff.  I like where they took these episodes, and the series as a whole: lots of risks, and it's paying off.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2011)

Sonja watches the ARC trooper go and subsequently get spotted, "Well, there goes the easy way."

She checks for a concentration of droids that would be the best use of her Force Slam, potentially including either or both of the SBDs 

Initiative (1d20+10=21)









*OOC:*


To actually plan, it would be nice to get a better tactical picture.  Not sure what you can do about that without a map or grid though. 

Would you rather we did that here of in the OOC thread?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 9
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________





Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Jan 25, 2011)

"Oh, kriff..." Chase curses as he is seen by the droids, his sneaking skills obviously not among the best they could be.  He begins to slowly raise his arms in the air, rifle still held in one of them.  'Damn it, why didn't I requisition the grenades like usual?' he thinks.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 25, 2011)

Z3r0 quickly goes to ground behind cover.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2011)

Just to clarify:  12 SB Droids, 2 Droidikas.  

_______________________________________
              D SSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss D

B b         .............b  b                  b    ...............b  b
b             .........................................b                                            



__________   ....................................                    ______________
Clones            ...............Chase..........................           Adara, Everyone else


Let's see if this map shows up.  Periods are to take up space.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2011)

The solid lines are walls you guys are hiding behind.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2011)

Perrin, can you roll using the Forum roller for all rolls, pls?


----------



## possum (Jan 26, 2011)

OOC: The tactical map helps a lot, thanks.  Too bad those droidekas get the move before I do...  I foresee lots of pain.  Certain continuity issues aside, I've enjoyed the Clone Wars series as well.  Best part of the recent trilogy?  Battle of Sullust, especially the BSG reference.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 26, 2011)

BSG:  which is funny, as I recall hearing that SW tried to sue them claiming the cylons were based on stormtroopers or some such.  I think it had to do with "by your command", but I forget the exact details.

If you go down, chalk it up to the gritty realism inherent in the setting... err, um, yeah.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


re: Map. 
Is there a difference between the "B" and the "b"?  
What are the "S" and "s" representing?
There are 12 SBDs, but only 9 shown.  Are they in groups of 4 (not 3) or are there 3 out of sight right now?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 27, 2011)

S = Stairs
There is an additional SBD with each group.  The side ones should be in a square (so fill in the holes), while the middle group... put that last Bb up on the steps behind the others.
The droids are not case-sensitive, so b = B (ie: no difference)

Sonja:  In theory you could sweep any of those groups into the others, like from one end to the other.  I guess.  I had a player use a crab droid to smash up a room at low levels, so as a GM I assume you could knock them around like bowling pins.  It's up to you.

Chase: You have the option of using one of the NPC groups during this round to defend yourself.  You can use a clone to absorb one hit, killing it.  Or you can use the NPC Jedi (Gareth, I think) to deflect some blaster shots (+8 to his rolls, as he's a minion now (+1 per minion in the group), but he could miss, you could be shot anyway, and he could be killed.

Z3r0:  awesome.  Good hiding.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume you mean by using Move Object.  Something to consider.   What about Gareth's Force Slam, can we use that?

After we rolled Initiative, I think the Droidikas go first right?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 28, 2011)

OOC:  You mean just slamming one of them?  I'd assume it's fairly straight forward.  I thought you were asking "if I want to scatter all of them" or something like that.  Can you slam from one side into people, or is it always directly away from you?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was thinking to use the Force Slam cone effect to take out a group of four.  Two Jedi can probably take down eight droids.  I think it only works away from the Jedi.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 29, 2011)

ooc:  hmm...  Okay, that could do.  You can roll to get one group of four, on your turn.  I'm away from my books (at work) so I can't roll for the droidekas, but I'll do it when I get a chance.  

As an aside: my PM box is full until I get a paypal account and increase my space by getting a membership to the site.  If new players want to join, feel free to say hello in the OOC thread until I can expand my PMs.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to be clear:   Everyone can go. 

I believe the Droids go first, so I'll roll their attacks.

Chase: did you want to use one of the NPC clones or Jedi to defend yourself?  You can do this outside of your turn, as it's an immediate/narrative action.

EDIT:   Okay, I didn't figure out the dice roller until I did the damage rolls.

Chase: you're not super-hit.  However, there are six attacks of 18+, so I'm guessing they hit your Defense.  LUCKILY none of the Droidekas hit you (for 5d8 each), so it's only six Battle Droids.

You have a choice:  you can auto-avoid every single hit, but lower the number of surviving Clones by that number.  

OR  you can have the NPC Jedi attempt to deflect each of those shots.  If they succeed, continue using the Jedi NPC.  If they fail, the Jedi takes the damage instead, and the other shots after the first still hit you (but you can spend clones to avoid the damage, as above).

Make sense?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not to nitpick too much Fitd, but according to the rolls, only the Droideka's won initiative.  After their misses, it is Sonja's turn and then Chase's. And then those SBDs, so they will not just have a sitting duck named Chase to shoot at.   He should be able to reach cover beforehand, right?






Sonja sees the droids focusing on Chase and moves to help reduce their numbers, "Chase! Take cover, I will help best I can."

While with her lightsaber already in hand she moves closer to the droids, lighting it as she goes.  Ready to deflect incoming blaster bolts.  She extends her hand and Force Slams a group of 4 SBDs.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*  Get in position to hit an entire group of 4 SBDs with the area of Effect of Force Slam.  Keep cover if possible.
*Swift Action:* Ignite Lightsaber for deflecting
*Standard Action:* Force Slam: 1d20+15=30 & Damage (4d6=8) + Force Point (2d6=7): Total 15 Damage and those 4 are prone.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 8
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Feb 13, 2011)

"Son of a Murgluk..." Chase curses as the blasterfire of the droideka's explodes around him, but thankfully none of them come very close to the ARC trooper.

He snaps off a shot at one of the destroyer droids before racing off to find cover.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 14, 2011)

ooc:  No worries.  I can't find the initiative order note I made, so I winged it.  This works out better, though I would like to try out the Minions eventually.

I thought it was droids, Chase, then everyone else.  I'll Edit it in in a second.

INITIATIVE ORDER

EDIT:  

Droidekas
Chase
Sonja  <<YOU'RE UP!
Z3r0
Super Battle Droids
Clones/Jedi NPC

Okay, got it.  Remember, you guys get to choose what the Clones/Jedi NPC do on their turn (pick one).  I'll even let one of you use them as part of your turn (ie: have the Jedi block to cover you in a special cinematic move), but that will use up their turn this round; then they'll go back to their spot




IC:
The shot hits, damaging that droid and sending it in peices to the ground.  As Chase gets behind cover, the other shots go off, making the area seem like a spark went off in a fireworks factory.

ooc:  this is pure description; it's not their turn yet, nor will it affect your moves.  They're not flat footed, however, as they're aware of your party, even through they haven't gone yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*









*OOC:*


My previous post had Sonja's actions.  But added some NPC instructions.






Sonja issues a command to the squad of clones, "Lay down covering fire and try to take out that far group of droids near you."

The NPC Jedi should Force Slam the third group of SDBs. 

[sblock=Actions from last post]*Move Action:*  Get in position to hit an entire group of 4 SBDs with the area of Effect of Force Slam.  Keep cover if possible.
*Swift Action:* Ignite Lightsaber for deflecting
*Standard Action:* Force Slam: 1d20+15=30 & Damage (4d6=8) + Force Point (2d6=7): Total 15 Damage and those 4 are prone.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 8
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 15, 2011)

Z3r0 ducks around the wall, keeping low and trying to remain hidden from the other droids.









*OOC:*




I'm trying to sneak around and past the droids.
I dont seem to have any actual guns


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 18, 2011)

Sonja knocks over several SBDs, scattering them like Ithorian nine-pins.

The remaining droids fire at Sonja.  Several of them come close enough to require her to block.  FIVE of the shots are powerful enough to require a Block attempt by Sonja.  

Those droids knocked down spend their entire action getting back to their feet without incident.

Z3r0 sneaks away, disappearing to go around to (let's say) the right.  Not having grabbed a gun, he makes with the walking.  He'll be able to come from the right in a minute.

The Clones lay down fire, taking out one SBD.  It crumbles before it can get all the way back up again.

At this point, the Droidekas spot the Jedi, seeing their chance take out this obviously superior foe.  Shields up, they advance on Sonja, blasting away with intent to murder her horribly.
EDIT:  only one shot hits.  They seem to be using the Burst Fire rather than simply shooting, hoping for more damage and less accuracy.  Still, Sonja must Deflect this one as well.


ooc:  The NPCs act as a unit.  All of them.  You won't have the entire suite of Jedi abilities, but powerful NPCs can do more interesting things.  Supportive, but interesting.  Think basically Aide Another actions, or heal checks to stabilize, or that blocking thing I mentioned.

Also, your FP use should only count the highest die rolled, not add them together.  What was it meant to help with, the Force Push?

I'll check in on the recruitment thread and see if they'll be ready to join us next round.  (ie: after the SBDs go this time around)

Sonja: you're deflecting a bunch of hits this round (6 total).  


Initiative:

Droidekas
Chase<<YOU'RE UP!
Sonja 
Z3r0
Super Battle Droids
Clones/Jedi NPC


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Using a Force Point with Force Slam adds 2d6 damage according to the Core Rules.  So those SBDs took 15 damage. 

So Sonja *had* to leave cover to use the Force Slam? I stated she was trying to keep it if possible. That was not answered, but with +5 to Ref, means only one bolt to deflect and that's a huge difference; the 20 (DC24 to deflect), Deflect (1d20+15=28)

Otherwise, by ganging up on her, she is probably dead (and a thanks for playing ). It is realistically only possible to block the first three; DC22, 21, & 20.  After that, she cannot block the DC24. She can try the DC19.
vs. DC22: Deflected (roll is above)
vs. DC21: Deflect (1d20+10=11) hit
vs. DC20: Deflect (1d20+5=10) hit
vs. DC19: Deflect (1d20=19) deflected
That 20 will do double damage and there is no chance to deflect the Droideka's hit at all.  That will be 2 normal hits, one critical, & and a Droideka.  Sonja will use a FP to survive at 0HP and unconscious.

BTW, Songdragon has been ready, just waiting on you to make a GM post IC that has her in the scene.  Toasterferret is also waiting on you to confirm credits and put him in into the scene as well, otherwise his 5th level clone trooper can only afford a gun.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  She's also got access to the clone troopers she can sacrifice to take hits for her, or she can use the Jedi NPC this round to make deflect attempts (though if you choose that option, if he misses he's dead; as a minion he only has 1hp; on the bright side, it's not like he's *your* Jedi).  Add to that your deflect attempts, and you could be okay.

Being behind the wall gives you full cover, coming out allows you to act; it's roughly the same as firing a blaster: you need to come around the corner to fire.  These are high walls, not ones you can crouch over, and the Force isn't something easy like leaning around and picking off one droid.  You can't just throw your hand around a corner and hope you Force Slam something.  You feel the force, step out, and channel it.  

Not to be too picky, but you could have waited for them to move forward; or you could have thrown a grenade; or *something* to draw them out rather than exposing yourself right away.  I feel bad as this is the reward for taking initiative, but they don't have *anything* else to shoot at this round.  
    If you do go down (after using up as many clones as you can, deflecting shots, using up the Jedi, and Force Points), you can make up a clone and jump right in til the end of the scenario.
    On the bright side, none of this would have happened if Chase hadn't really failed that stealth check.  As a GM I'm glad I've got actions resulting in consequences, so you PCs feel empowered!  You're the ones running the adventure, and if you do succeed it's because you as players succeeded.  The alternative is me leading by the nose, and I feel bad about that (I do it too much, and my RL players think I'm a pushover GM).

FP for damage?  Excellent.  Noted.

Songdragon and Toasterferret can come on the scene at the end of this round, right before the Droidekas get their turn.  Your group got a chance to load up on equipment (reasonable stuff) before the drop off in the beginning, so I'll give them the same thing.  Nothing fancy (ie: no magical items equivalent), but enough for a serious mission like this one.  [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2011)

Chase continues to take cover as the blaster shots impact the wall he's hiding behind.  The ARC trooper raises up quickly and fires off a blast of automatic fire at a group of droids before ducking down again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







fireinthedust said:


> ... and the Force isn't something easy  like leaning around and picking off one droid.  You can't just throw  your hand around a corner and hope you Force Slam something.  You feel  the force, step out, and channel it.



Not sure what rule book you are reading, since all a Jedi needs is line of sight. Accordingly, when you use a grid with squares, you trace a line from any corner of a person's square (their choice) and if it intersects the target's square without going through total cover, then no problem.  Since we aren't using a grid, then if a person peeks their head and arm around a corner, then they have cover.  If they can see the target, they can shoot and/or use the Force.

Taking advantage of the cover provided by a corner is a fundamental tactic in combat; shoot a blaster from around a corner, throw a grenade from a corner, and Force Slam from a corner.  So yes, you can peek around a corner and hold your hand out and Force Slam according to RAW. 

For some reason I had thought it was a half wall  or something (it looks like Chase does as well), but that doesn't matter. Because if a grenade could have been used from cover, then it stands to  reason the Force Slam could have as well.  BTW, when I mentioned this  tactic beforehand, you *could* have said that the only way to reach them  was to stand out in plain view like a sitting duck.  Even saying such right after I posted my actions would have caused me to change them when you switched Sonja and Chase in the Initiative order.  With the crude map that we have, the layout of the battlefield is wide open for different interpretations so it is difficult to make tactical decisions without some help from the GM.

However, if you are still saying she is standing in the wide open like an idiot (which was not the intent at all, btw), then burn 3 Clone troopers on SDBs.  The NPC Jedi can try to deflect the Driodeka's blast, since he no longer has his Force Powers, he is pretty worthless in comparison.

Now that you have the correct damage, did the SBDs survive 15 points of damage?  I would like results on that and Chase's action before I post Sonja again.

Also how far away are the droids now?  Are they still grouped together separately?  Or did they all congregate together in one mass to get at the lightsaber wielding Jedi?  And where are the Droidekas in relation to the SBDs and Sonja?[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 20, 2011)

The Droids hit by Sonja are still up; their armor plating is thick, so that (though slightly shaken) they are still in the battle.  Currently they have not moved forward, but it is clearly their option to surge forward and attack momentarily, if they so choose.

Chase:  Sorry Chase, the Droideka's reflex is 16 (so you're 1 off).  Do you want to spend a Force Point to boost you to a hit?  Keep in mind they have shields up, so get SR.
ALSO:  The wall is a big wall, like a building wall.  You'll have to move back to the edge of the wall to fire off a shot.

[sblock=ooc]  So you're arguing that you get line of sight for your Force power, but without moving out of your square that round, you're arguing that that same line of sight doesn't apply back to you for their move?  If you get it on them, they get it on you.  Remember, you didn't move *after* the Force use, so you're in the same position.  

Also: I'm already using the lowest available attack bonus on the Droidekas.  And I didn't have them charge in, shoot at you and all the clones, and kill the party in one go.

Also: I figured you knew what you were doing, you should be complimented.  I've played this game, like, once and it was pbp.  You're the Jedi!

Also:  the Jedi NPC is a minion now, and we're trying out new minion rules (so he can aide/assist your Force use).  Don't blame me, I'm not the player who abandoned you to the merciless Separatist Droid Army.  Flame that guy.  If I was playing, I'd totally be a Jedi, and I'd still be here... and I'd likely have charged in and gotten shot to death in the first round, actually.
Songdragon didn't opt to be a Jedi; if she hurries and makes a Jedi before her move, she can be more useful for you.  (shrug)

Also Also Also Also Also: Are you burning the three clones before or after attempting to block the shots with the Jedi?  The bonus on Minion rolls is equal to the number of Minions in a group; so if you burn them first, the total Minion Bonus goes down by 3, to +5 to block (which is less)

  Either way, please roll for the block attempts.  And good luck: May the Force be with you![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







fireinthedust said:


> So you're arguing that you get line of sight for your Force power, but without moving out of your square that round, you're arguing that that same line of sight doesn't apply back to you for their move?  If you get it on them, they get it on you.
> 
> Also:  the Jedi NPC is a minion now, and we're trying out new minion rules (so he can aide/assist your Force use).  Are you burning the three clones before or after attempting to block the shots with the Jedi?  The bonus on Minion rolls is equal to the number of Minions in a group; so if you burn them first, the total Minion Bonus goes down by 3, to +5 to block (which is less)



Honestly, Fitd I think I am just explaining rules at this point.  While the interpretation of Sonja's actions can be see a few different ways, can we at least assume she would not be stupid and leave perfectly good cover if she didn't need to.  

LOS is just that, being able to see something.  Near as I can tell Force Slamming something follows the same rules as a ranged attack. But from the map, I don't think the SBDs have any cover available. So yes, if she only needs to look around the corner of the wall to *see* the group of droids, then she doesn't need to break cover to use the power.  This is pretty clear in the rules.

On the other side of the coin, the SBDs can also see Sonja. No argument there, but that doesn't mean she doesn't get the +5 Ref bonus from cover.  That's the whole point I have been trying to get clarified.  I am getting the sense you are confusing cover from the corner and total cover (and concealment) from being behind the wall itself. 

I realize that you run a rules light game, but I am a tactical player.  Without a clear tactical grid, it is harder to definitely submit clear actions and many things in SWSE are written specifically to be resolved on one.  If something cannot be done based on your visualization of the situation, we are trusting you to let use know since our characters would have a clear idea what they are seeing while we the players are dealing with only a general description.

As for minion usage, no idea what you are talking about really since it is a new thing for me.  While I am happy to provide direction on their usage, I don't get what you are meaning on bonuses to the die rolls.  If it's all the same to you, go ahead and roll the dice for them yourself.  I suppose the Jedi can do his block first then, and then use clones to absorb the other three if that's the most advantageous.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 21, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  I don't understand the rational behind line of sight on the one hand, and gaining cover on the other.  It's a vertical wall, you're in a position that they can see you, and you've got a glowing laser-sword that you're swinging around blocking with.  If they have line of sight, they have it, we're agreed.  Is the wall acting as cover?  It's a vertical wall and you're a bipedal character.  In the various books I've got, cover is for things like waist-high walls.  The stormtroopers in the book examples, for example, don't have cover against the characters because of line of sight, and they don't have a waist-high wall to hide behind.  If you got cover from the SBDs, you'd either have total cover (behind the wall) or no cover (due to line of sight).  
     There isn't a halfway point, if we're allowing LOS around corners based on the corners of the grid squares on a map.

I'll include cover in the next encounter.  Admittedly, this would be a better encounter if you guys were behind a crumbling half-wall.  It doesn't make realistic sense for the Droids to allow that, however, as it's the front door to the droid base (ie: if bad guys were to show up, they'd have  a perfect place to pick off the guards from).  [/sblock]

  The Jedi leaps out to try and block Sonja from being slain, but the first shot is too much.  It strikes him, and he falls to the ground.
I'm... sorry... Sonja...  And with that, a wave through the Force reaches those sensitive to it, as a Jedi is slain.

Immediately afterward, three clone troopers leap around the corner to lay down cover fire for their Jedi commanding officer, but are shot down.  Sonja has enough chance to get out of the way unscathed, but the death toll is severe.

ooc: the Jedi NPC is down.  Three clone troopers are down.  The total bonus to any minion-related rolls is now lowered by 4 (one for each of them).  

if Z3r0 wants to grab a clone gun, I'll allow that one flew through the air to land nearby.  I'm shocked the original player didn't include *something* in a weapon.  

Initiative:

Droidekas
Chase
Sonja <<You're up!
Z3r0
New Characters enter
Super Battle Droids
Clones


----------



## possum (Feb 21, 2011)

OOC: Yeah, I'll use an FP.  I won't roll since I'm just one point off.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 21, 2011)

One more SBD goes down, thanks to Chase's excellent shot!  The parts spray about the door behind the droids, giving the other SBDs something to think about.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, there is a fundamental misunderstanding here. You have three different versions of cover (Cover, Improved Cover and Total Cover) and I think you are confusing cover with total cover.  Total cover is the only one that blocks LOS.  Cover (including soft cover) provides +5 Ref and Improved Cover provides +10 Ref.

After you see my point, perhaps you will reconsider things and the Jedi and clones will be back since +5 Ref will leave only one SBD hit and the Droideka missed.  This is an example of how I saw the battlefield:







Sonja from cover Force Slams VA-11N, with full LOS and no cover for the target.  Look at the green line, they show LOS and you can see that there is no obstruction to any of the corners of the target's square. Sonja has the same with the Nikto. 

Also Chase has a similar situation with firing at both the Vodran and VA-11N.

Now look at it from the return attacks.  VA-11N and the Nikto both have LOS when you trace back the green lines. *But*, when you try to reach all of the corners of Sonja's square you have to pass through obstructions (red lines) so she has cover (+5 Ref).  This has nothing to do with wall height either, the example assumes the wall is 10feet high.

Likewise Chase has +5 Ref from cover from both the Vodran and VA-11N.

Chase and the Nikto have Total Cover due to no LOS.  Sonja and the Vodran have the same situation.

So bottom line, Sonja could Force Slam a group of SBDs and still be protected from almost all of the droids unless they moved enough to get the wall out of the way. Even from square Y-8 she would have cover from the Vodran and any targets west of him.

BTW, these rules on cover and drawing lines are essentially the same in 3.5ed, PF, and d20 Modern and not unique to SWSE.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, so you're saying that cover is determined by how many corners of the target creature's space you can reach from any of the squares of the attacker?

  Ie: Pick a corner of Sonja's space, and if she can reach the target in a straight line to any of their corners she has LOS, *but* how many corners she can reach determines the amount of cover.

(just want to be sure here: at home grids this has never come up in 15 years of gaming.  It's either melee or area effect spells, as virtually no one here uses a bow, and never a gun, come to think of it.)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]Yes.  Except the amount of cover in SWSE is not defined by the number of corners blocked like a formula.  If one or three are blocked, that is cover +5 Ref.  (BTW, a person standing in front does the same thing, except they cannot provide total or improved cover, I don't think.)

Total cover means no LOS, so all 4 corners are blocked.

Improved cover is the one that is open to interpretation.  I am not sure exactly how you can determine the difference between Improved cover and regular cover all of the time.  Only example I can remember is this one.

Standing behind a 1m tall crate provides cover.  Going prone behind it gives improved cover.  Even if you draw the lines from the corners, your targets can see over the crate and gain some LOS on the person prone.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Ok, in that case thank you!

Also: would you help me out with a map including all the clones and droids and the jedi NPC?  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2011)

ooc:  Okay, I went over the thread in light of rules info, and found some errors.  Also, the attack on the destroyer droid wouldn't get past its shields.  I thought Chase had attacked an SBD... so!

MAJOR REDO!

1)  The destroyer attack bounced off its shields and killed an SBD

2)  The attacks on Sonja for the most part missed; she blocked one.

3)  Therefore the clones and the Jedi NPC aren't dead... yet

4)  I'm going to ditch the Minion rules for this game.  They don't mix the way I need them to with SWSE.  Ergo the clones are the basic, low level clone stats.  However, I want to keep things simple with them, so they act as a unit.  Ditto the Jedi: I really only want it to block or aid or what have you.  It's not a hero, that's you lot.

So:  Two SBDs are dead.


Sonja:  You're up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2011)

OOC: Yeah I can but it will take me a few days. I am going on a trip and losing significant comp time. Cannot do it from my phone (like now). lol


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 23, 2011)

ooc:  okay, we'll muddle through without.  The droids are going to surge forward soon, so they'll be in different spots anyway (ie: save you some work).

What is your action this round, then?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I found some time today and gaffed other games. lol






This is what I came up with prior to Chase's turn in Round 2. 

In round 1 Clones killed one SBD (#10), Chase hit a Droideka (#2) with a 28 for 18 damage.  Sonja Force Slammed for 15 damage on SBDs 5-8.  Z3R0 sneaked off somewhere, maybe he went East off the map?

Then in Round 2 Chase auto-fired fired at a group of SBDs for his first choice & Hits Ref15 (or 16 if he forgot to add PBS maybe).  That is 19 full damage or 9 half damage. Maybe taking out the same ones that Sonja Force Slammed?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

*Updated:* Forgot Glipala (she is still playing and it is actually her turn for Round 1, correct?  Her Initiative Count was same as the clones and NPCs and she has been waiting for us to settle the deflecting issue.)






Since she might need to know the positions of the two Droidekas I put their starting spots in on this map as well.

So, we just need confirmation from our GM that we are on the same page.  Now that the map is done, I can update and change things fairly quickly if things are not right.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 23, 2011)

no, that looks great.  Thanks!  

Sonja: what is your action this round (then it's Z3r0, then the two new players)

Everyone:  Just in case thigns don't go well, you can always fall back.  Or charge through, I don't know the likely outcome here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

OOC: I still need to know if Chase is going to cut down the group of wounded droids or shoot some others with his burst.  It will make a difference, I might burn an FP to gain back my Force Slam, or I might try Move Object on the Droideka. <Pass the buck to Possum>


----------



## possum (Feb 24, 2011)

My initial action was to fire upon a grouping of droids w/ autofire.  I hit Ref 15 including PBS and autofire penalty.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 24, 2011)

Was it?  I thought it was to fire on the destroyer... no, that was the first one.

Okay, so you spent the FP and bumped that last shot to 16.  That means you covered a bunch of them, not just one?   Ah, okay, that's different.

Okay, you hit a group of four.  Which group of four SBDs?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't think Chase needs to use a Force Point.  Hitting Ref 10 guarantees at least half damage. With a 15 he might have hit with full damage, but half damage might be enough to kill the middle group.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  Aaaand now I know I don't know enough about how burst fire works.  I trust you, at this point (which, I might add, is why I decided to run this game in the first place: so I could learn the system!!!).  I thought he was picking off one opponent.

I'll go over it, but it's basically "you cover x squares, but with a lower attack bonus"?  

How much damage are we talking?  They're down by 15, so he'd only have so much to take them out.


Also:  Block/Deflect aren't force powers, right?  So if you get 20 on them, you don't recharge your force suite.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2011)

OOC: Group two.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Don't confuse Burst Fire with Autofire.  They are different.  You can find this information on pg 156 of the Core Rules.

Autofire takes 10 shots and covers a 2sq x 2sq block.  The shooter must have at least ten rounds of ammunition remaining to do it.  They make a single attack roll with a -5 penalty and it is applied against every target's Ref Def in the 2x2 square.  

You also need to hit at least Ref 10 to do any damage. (This I think is actually in the errata and not in the Core Rule Book)

If the attack roll beats a target's Ref Defense they take full damage, otherwise half damage.  There are some things that negate the half damage too, for example Evasion.

I think cover also means that you don't get hit with the half damage either, but I cannot find that at the moment to be sure.  Maybe Possum or Songdragon know.

*IC Update:* So, if the SBDs are the same as those in the Core Rulebook, Chase will hit for full damage and destroy SDBs 5-8.

Actually you regain all your Force Powers in combat on any Natural 20 that is applied to Use the Force skill.  Doesn't matter if it was in association with a Force Power or not, so Block/Deflect do count.  There are other applications for UtF skill in combat as well that count, ie. Sense Surroundings.[/sblock]Sonja focuses her concentration on the nearest Droideka and gathers the Force. Using he skill at wielding the power she picks up the destroyer droids and hurls it smashing into the other one, with a satisfying crunch of bent metal as both are moderately damaged.


She pulls out an Ion Grenade and offers it to the Gungan, "Glipala, you can take this ion grenade and hit those destroyer droids with it."

[Sblock=Updated Map]I just realized that Droidekas take up 2x2 squares.






[/Sblock][sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*  Draw Ion Grenade
*Swift Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Pick up Droideka #2 and smash it into Droideka #1 UtF: Move Object (1d20+15=35); This will beat the Will Def of Droideka #2 and the Ref Def of Droideka #1 (See Pg 98 for how this works).  Damage to both Droidekas: Damage (10d6=39) Both Droids go -1 down the condition track and their SR is reduced to 15 and they take 19 real damage. They are also squeezed into the same space, but I don't think SWSE deals with that.

Speaking of natural 20's, Sonja regains all spent Force Powers at the end of her turn.  That will include the Move Object Power as well.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 8
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 27, 2011)

The Gunagn's eyes light up as she moves over to Sonja and quickly snaps up the offered grenade and slides back over besides Adara, "With mui pleasure!" She then lobs the grenade at the closest group...

[sblock=Actions]Moves to K-17 beside Sonja, grab the offered grenade (Quickdraw-swift action). Continues back to J-19, moving more than 2 squares getting my Skirmisher. Throw ion grenade at E-19 (within 6 squares for Point blank).

To hit Ref 1d20+9=17 for 4d6+3=22 ion damage.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 1, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> The Gunagn's eyes light up as she moves over to Sonja and quickly snaps up the offered grenade and slides back over besides Adara, "With mui pleasure!" She then lobs the grenade at the closest group...
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Moves to K-17 beside Sonja, grab the offered grenade (Quickdraw-swift action). Continues back to J-19, moving more than 2 squares getting my Skirmisher. Throw ion grenade at E-19 (within 6 squares for Point blank).
> 
> To hit Ref 1d20+9=17 for 4d6+3=22 ion damage.[/sblock]





[sblock=Ion Grenade]  Just to be clear, the wall between you and E-19 is a high wall, so you can't see them from where you are.  I suppose you could lob it blindly over the wall, though.

Would you want to do that?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC - Altered Action]My bad on the wall. Change moment then... move through friendly squares... J-17, J16, J-15, Grab grenade with quickdraw (but if not acceptable, she has her own she can grab) I-15, H-15, H-16... Attack: throw grenade. Then drops prone (free action - acrobatics - 1d20+11=16) Ref Def vs ranged is 28. Keeps the attack the same.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  So you're going to throw the grenade and drop prone?  Which square for the grenade, which one for the prone?

Otherwise sounds great.  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Same as before E-19... and Drop prone in the last square of Glipala's movement H-16


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 4, 2011)

The SBDs affected by the ion grenade shudder and go down in a heap.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 4, 2011)

ooc:  OOoookay, my core rulebook has disappeared.  I believe the Droidekas are just outside the 6 square range, so they should be fine (according to this last map).  Z3r0 is on the other side of a wall, so he's good also  (and I don't believe Z3r0 went this round; I'll assume you've moved around the wall and up to the top-right corner (about where the Droideka start dot is), and you can act this round).


EDIT which means I can't roll the actual die rolls for the SBDs or the Droidekas.  I believe the Droidekas had a +13, while the SBDs had a +8 for their rolls.  The clone troopers I'm not sure about either, though I'm sure they're also +8.  I'll roll those results, and the 3d8 damage that way.  Please correct this ooc for me if I'm wrong about the numbers; and I'll need help with defense scores; I don't want to delay much longer for you folks.

ALSO:  I'm going to just use standard Clone stats, giving you guys first choice on what they do round-by-round (after this one), if you have any ideas.   Ditto the Jedi NPC; standard stats for him.


IC:   The clones fire repeatedly at the Droideka , feeling that their combined attacks might do something against those shields.  If nothing else, they could draw their fire away from the Jedi and the other special ops of the team.  Come on, lads, no one wants to live forever!  Give these clankahs hell!!! on of them yells, as the group falls back and spreads out while firing.  1d20+8=15,  3d8=15,  1d20+8=10,  3d8=12, 1d20+8=14,  3d8=8, 1d20+8=25,  3d8=11, 1d20+8=10,   3d8=18, 1d20+8=19,  3d8=13, 1d20+8=19,  3d8=17, 1d20+8=10,  3d8=7,  1d20+8=25,  3d8=18, 1d20+8=9,  3d8=12 

The remaining SBDs move forward, spreading out to angle themselves so they can fire on the clones.  One of them doesn't move forward, instead taking a minute to radio in their situation and a report on the troops as it has seen them.  1d20+8=15,  3d8=20,  1d20+8=20,  3d8=14, 1d20+8=16,  3d8=20

The Droidekas roll forward, cris-cross from each other, this time moving beyond the wall to get a clear shot at all the targets they can.  However, one of them rolls past Sonja, close enough to allow her a single, opportunity attack upon it.  When finished their roll, they clamp down and raise their shields once more, picking their targets and shooting.  The one on the right shoots at one of the clones on the left; the one on the left shoots at Sonja (the biggest threat so far as they can see).
1d20+13=23,  3d8=17, 1d20+13=21,  3d8=11

After they move, Chase senses it is time for him to do something.


ooc: if you kill it with the AoO, ignore the attack on the clone.  I don't believe taking an AoO will affect your Deflect roll, but I can't look that up right now.



Initiative:

Droidekas
Chase  <<YOU'RE UP!
Sonja 
Z3r0
Glipala
Super Battle Droids  
Clones


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ion Grenade is 2sq burst radius so only the group of 4 SBDs would be caught in the blast.  I think it is Z3R0's turn.  Is he going to retcon that he picked up a gun so he can play?

So Z3R0 and then the SBDs







Updated Map:


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 4, 2011)

ooc:  I did the SBD rolls and did 7 instead of 3 shots.  The last 4 I deleted from the URL link list, but the Invisible castle roll has all 7.  Ignore the last 4.

How am I doing on the roll guesses?

Z3R0:  I don't mind ret-conning a gun; he should be up on the top right, as a result of his Stealth roll a while back.  If he doesn't go today or tomorrow, we should scoot past this part.  ALSO: his move is before the ones I just posted.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 4, 2011)

Z3R0 ducks down, making himself as small as possible amidst the rubble.









*OOC:*


I'll take the gun, but I'd rather stay hidden for the time being - this fight seems to be going ok.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, I think I understand to update the map with a few exceptions.  

The SBDs all missed, right?

I score only 2 clone hits on Droidekas that can beat their shields.  One each?  That will reduce their shields to SR10.  However, I looked up clones (CL2), they are +5 Attack with 3d8+3 damage.  That would make it one hit for 21 damage (Ddka #1?)

I can update the map with Z3R0's position, but without a grid coord (even off the map) I still have no idea where he is.

Our NPC Jedi did not act yet before the Droideka's (neither did Adara, but no matter).  Is he going to have any Force Powers?  Or is he going to just support Sonja and delay until her turn (this would be a logical tactic if he has no powers and just a saber).  When you mean standard stats, what do you mean?  What level?

BTW, Possum is still not really back on-line from relocating his HQ.  So we may not see an update from him for a few days yet.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 5, 2011)

Z3r0: let's have him on the same space as the Red Dot for the "Droideka start position" whatever coordinate that is.

SBDs: I wanted to check if there weren't any additional defenses anyone being shot at wanted to do.

Chase: good point. Maybe we'll wait until tomorrow and then move for him?

Jedi: I'll check that link you sent for standard Jedi (low level) stats, and we'll have him use whatever they've got there. Just a generic padawan-type. If you have one you recommend, as a party, I don't mind using that. Whatever he ends up doing at this point, then, could we agree that he'll generally just back you guys up?

Clone Hits:  You tell me.  Whatever makes it easier for you.  They're likely to pick one and try to break it down, overwhelm it, so feel free to cherry pick on one of them.  In fact, if you have better ideas for their moves, chime in: they're your clone troopers as far as I'm concerned.

And I believe Sonja gets an AoO for free on the Droideka rolling past her.  If you want the Clones to have fired on that one, I don't mind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, I had wanted to give orders to the clone troopers and was just taking things one step at a time.   The three on the left to fire at SBDs and the three on the right at the most heavily damaged Droideka. All six will move out from cover and pull back a little and drop prone (increases Ref Def to 26).

Given those orders, only one CT hits (Att +5 3d8+3). SDB12 takes 15 damage.  You rolled 10 times, but there are only 6 troopers, I missed that the first time.

The SDBs attacks are +4 Attack 3d8 damage.  But they missed anyway.  The Droidekas are Att+11 (3d8) or +9 (4d8- Rapid Fire) or +6 (5d8-Burst Fire).  This is from the Core Rulebook, if that's what you were using.

The NPC Jedi (not sure where to find a generic Padawan), let's just use Gareth but just drop him to level 1 or 2.  He will have 3 Force Powers and wield a lightsaber. (http://www.enworld.org/forum/5330907-post26.html)  If he has Move Object or Force Slam, he would stand next to Sonja (1sq south) and they would support each other with Deflects.  So if she gets an AoO, so would he. 

But before rolling AoOs, can we confirm the NPC Jedi?  A Force Slam would be most appropriate and it could make a difference on the droideka's turn if they get knocked prone.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 6, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Z3r0: let's have him on the same space as the Red Dot for the "Droideka start position" whatever coordinate that is.




Looks fine to me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can update the map then, but I will wait for the ruling on the Gareth (the NPC Padawan) since he goes before the Droideka's.


----------



## possum (Mar 6, 2011)

Chase remains hidden behind the wall and emerges only to fire upon the small grouping of destroyers near him.

OOC: Back


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]; sorry, the latest map isn't posted yet, but the droidekas will move apart so catching them both in autofire won't be possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

[sblock=OOC]Added the NPC version of Gareth to the RG thread.  

With the orders for the clones I shifted them around a little and dropped them prone to follow Chase's example.

If I have the map right and Gareth right, I can post Sonja once our GM says it is good to go. Particularly the Droidekas as I will want to hit them again with Force Powers.[/sblock]Sonja, with Gareth standing beside her to help deflect incoming blaster bolts, swings her lightsaber at the passing destroyer droid missing badly.
AoO: Sonja (1d20+9=10, 2d8+4=8)

Gareth takes an ineffective swing as well.
AoO: NPC (1d20+4=11, 2d8+1=16)


[Sblock=Updated Map]Purple Circles around tokens means prone.







[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 8
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Mar 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]; sorry, the latest map isn't posted yet, but the droidekas will move apart so catching them both in autofire won't be possible.




Oops, missed that part.  In that case, FITD, remove the force point roll (unless needed) and add 5 to my original roll.  I'll target the closest droideka and then fall back to H8


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Possum, I also had Chase prone on the map, but I could be mistaken.  Let me know and I will fix to cut down on confusion.


----------



## possum (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: Nah, that's fine.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 8, 2011)

ooc:  Okay, sounds good.  So Possum: you still have a Force Point then, and are just shooting normally.  Check.

Sonja: you are good to go.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*









*OOC:*


Chase actually did 22 damage to Ddk 2, he forgot +1damage for Point Blank Shot.  Needs to be updated on his RG post too. 





Sonja swings around to line up the droidekas and remarks to Gareth, "Help cover me to deal with these two quickly." Drawing the force in she lets loose another wave of energy to knock them off off their feet and draws some extra energy to hit them that much harder. The shields deflect most of the damage on the closer one, but the second is in pretty bad shape.


[Sblock=Updated Map]Purple Circles around tokens means prone.






[/Sblock][sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* To M17 via L18
*Standard Action:* Force Power: Utf: Force Slam (1d20+15=22) vs. Fort Def; Damage (4d6=17) & FP for more (2d6=7); 
9 damage to Dkd1 & 14 damage Ddk2
Enemy status:
Droideka 1: 27 damage total, @SR10, -2 on CT(-2 penalties Att/Def)
Droideka 2: 40 damage total, @SR5, -3 on CT(-5 penalties Att/Def)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam(used), Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2011)

The gungan eyes the droid in the corner hard for several seconds and as it looks to be non-threatening for the moment she does a kip up and is on her feet and turns and moves around the corner to lend the Jedi some aid. Beside Dareth, she fires on the droideka. As the shot goes wide Glipala curses in her native language and continues onto the other side of Dareth and she comments, "Mesa sorry... Desa be tougher den dey look."


[sblock=Actions]
Acrobatics 1d20+11=19 (Success to get up from prone as a swift action)
Move to J-15 and Attack... 1d20+10=12 MISS
Continues to move and ends in J-17 (Running Attack)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think Z3R0 is up and then the SBDs, right?  I would like to give orders for the NPCs after we get the results of Sonja's actions and the SBDs.





[Sblock=Updated Map]Purple Circles around tokens means prone.






[/Sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and  it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is  going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at  my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at  least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Um, yeah, as the player who not only explained the rules to me, but also crafted the map and single-handedly convinced me to keep the game going, I SUPPOSE I can allow you a *little* leeway with posting speed... this 8.5 earthquake.  Next one, though...(!)

Keep safe, don't die.  Keep us posted!

Ditto for Songdragon (I see BC, so naturally I assume you're directly on the coast of the Province).

If anyone is really held up, I'm fairly satisfied with this combat; pbp vs. table top, of course.  We should be able to finish off the SBDs this round (all the clones firing and all) and maybe even the Droidekas(!)








Sonja does the damage, and can already tell it is basically exactly the kind of effect as she suspected.

Glipala then fires her shot, wide and out there.  It hits a lamp post and dings off it, shattering a bulb.

Z3R0:  You're up!  You pick up a gun, it feels strange in your droidy hands.  You *also* have the option of walking up to the massive doors and trying to pick the lock to let everyone in.  If you want to skip shooting at the droids, you can make it there (let's say) and roll a technology check to pick them locks.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 14, 2011)

Z3R0 heads for the doorway, where he stops and attempts to open the door.









*OOC:*


Did you mean "use computer" - is it computerised lock?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can update the Map once the SBDs have gone.  I think the Clones will split, three attacking SBDs and three attacking a Droideka.  But isn't one Droideka disabled?


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay, let's wrap up this combat.  I've been slow due to, frankly, severe writers block for this particular game.  I know Perrinmiller is in Japan right now, and could use something more supportive/interesting than more of this one scene.  








Z3r0 sticks his finger in the computer's slot and starts to hack the system.  Various 0s and 1s are traded back and forth, codes and passwords and encryptions with some decryptions, until finally the door's computer system bursts open!

The droids are momentarily distracted by the action of the doors against their motion sensors:  the Clones fire their weapons just in time, catching them off guard and knocking down the last of the SBDs.  
     One of the clones fires on the remaining Droideka, then the Jedi padawan moves up to it and stabs its shield with his lightsabre, overloading the shield.  The Droideka turns its guns on the Jedi, about to obliterate him back into the Force, when a single blaster shot strikes its control module!  Its computer is overwhelmed, and its chassis falls to the ground.  

Z3R0 can tell from his computer conversation that the alarm has been sounded.  In theory every droid in the building should have been summoned to this very spot, but the entrance to the base is strangely vacant.

[sblock=Meanwhile...]  The computer monitors showed the POVs of the droids as the attack began, SBDs and Droidekas falling one by one to the clone army.  

The Tactician droid commanding operations turned to the dark cloaked figure standing before a large wall of screens of the battle outside the compound's doors.  Another bank of screens showed the freeing of the Clone Troopers by two Jedi and some other troopers.  Yet, whether this new incident would raise the alarm, or be swept under the rug like the last one, was yet to be determined.  

Formerly this mysterious shape had followed the Separatist General Faknom Gi around, less like a bodyguard than a grim wraith.  The hood covered the figure's face, but this was the commander of the Separatist forces on the planet now.  A hologram transmission from Count Dooku himself had announced as much, moments before a red lightsabre had extended from the cloaked figure's hand and ended Faknom Gi's career.  One failure too many, it seemed.

Our scans have determined two members of this Republic group to be Jedi.  Should we send reinforcements to destroy the intruders?

No.  Leave them to me.  The voice was cold, like a voice from beyond the grave.We must lead them on a merry chase...  We only need to keep them from escaping.  Lead them to the shield generator room, and I'll spring my little... trap.

The figure turned and swept out of the room.  Had the tactician droid any blood, or veins for that matter, it would have run chill through them.  As it was, its algorythms had determined the best course of action would be to avoid displeasing this new master.  It summoned some sky patrols to force the Republic commandoes into the building, and turned again to monitor the building and position forces in strategic locations, to keep the band headed to the Shield generator.  Just for safety's sake, it decided, it ordered more troops to the control room; after all, they wouldn't be needed elsewhere...[/sblock]

Outside the compound, the party could see the sky begin to fill with Sky Patrols.  The droid fliers began to do strafing runs on the courtyard, encouraging the heroes to escape into the shelter of the building.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, most of the others know this:
Posted on 18 March: I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning   and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.   I will likely be   back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to   do with myself. 
When I was back online, see this post. 
I have been working stateside and gaming normally for 2 weeks now, safe from radiation and earthquakes.[/sblock]With the destruction of the last droids, she waves Gareth to go head inside, "Protect Zero. Chase, fall back to the building entrance with our squad of troopers." 

Keeping her lightsaber lit, she moves to help cover Glipala from incoming fire as they move towards the open doors.  Once one of the droid fighters comes too close, the Padawan summons the Force and grabs hold a destroyed droideka and hurls it into the path of the strafing droid, slamming them together.

Leaping up the stairs two-three at a time she comes to a skidding halt just inside with the others. "Where is everyone? Would have thought there would be a welcome committee."

[sblock=Actions]Taking a few liberties for cinematic effect since I think we are out of combat. 
Taking 10 on Move Object for a 25, 6d8 points of damage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Apr 2, 2011)

Chase follows Sonja's instructions and heads towards the entrance of the building.  "Yes sir," the ARC trooper states as he leads the enlisted clones.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 3, 2011)

The gungan tries to stay close as the flier droids attack from the air, "Wesa should be gettin outta here." and with that she makes for the entrance the droid has opened for the group.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2011)

The droids fly overhead, and long paths of blaster fire scar the pavement.  The clones dash in after Glipala, taking a moment to fire their guns at oen of the patrols, scorching its hull.  The doors slam shut after them, moments before concussive blasts rock the building: they'd dropped thermal charges on your position!

inside it is eerily quiet, the hallway cool and wide.  The metal floor of the hallway clanks beneath your feet.

Walking forward is the only option, until you finally reach a fork:  One goes right, the other left and up a set of stairs.


ooc:  I've got a lot less time than I thought.  I'll be posting about once a week, usually from Wednesday through Friday, though I'll be reading throughout.  I will try to do more, but realistically this is what I can do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

[sblock=OOC]Back to you FitD once you are able.  We will need results of skill checks and Z3R0 won't be able to answer her question without GM response, I don't think.[/sblock]At the intersection she holds up her hand to get everyone to stop their advance, "Just a moment, please. Zero, did you see any comp ports to access a facility schematic?" 

She concentrates and draws on the Force to search her feelings on which way they should go.  Then she will take another moment to sense her surroundings to determine if any threats are lying in wait behind the walls or doors.

[sblock=Actions]Taking 10 on two UtF checks for Search Feelings and Search Surroundings (and take 10 on Perception to notice targets).  Both listed under the Use the Force skill in the Core Rules.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________





Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 8, 2011)

The Force:  There are several different options here.  The Force is leaving it up to you, but you can sense three things:  One direction you'll reach a command center, while the other direction will lead to the shield generator (you're not sure which).  And, you sense that both ways are dangerous, but one of them (along the hallway) is strong with the dark side of the Force.  Finally, you sense that this whole area is part of some kind of trap.

Schematic panel:  there's a computer panel, at least, beside the door.  It will require a moderate computer use check to get a schematic (well, for an average character; I assume Z3r0 can use computer out the wazoo... sorry, wazoo-port exhaust...panel).


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Realizing that things were perhaps too easy on gaining entry, Sonja's feelings through the Force have made her even more wary. Turning to the other members of the strike team, "This can be a very precarious position we are stumbling into.  I think there is a need for some better situational awareness and the ways ahead are perilous. Looking at alternate routes and destinations of these hallways are definitely to our advantage." 

She waits to see what Z3R0 can do.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


In case rb780nm decides to post so we can move along, tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of   town from being away from  home already), driving 18 hours to attend my   brother's wedding.  I  will be a tad scarce during the weekend until   returning on Tuesday.


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 14, 2011)

Z3r0 interfaces with the computer, arguing with the defense systems in rapid binaric...


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's okay, I've been picking up extra shifts like a mad man.  Happy wedding!  And the drive is maybe shorter than the flight would have been?  Anyhoo, looking forward to 4 more full work days before I get a half-day of work, after this whole week of no weekends, so I'm behind on *all* my games.  Stupid work computer may have eaten the carefully crafted one for my E20 Pathfinder game (grr) as it is!







The computer coughs up the diagram for the base.  In short:  Up the stairs leads to a control room/command center.  The other way leads to the shield generator power center, and the dark side of the force.  Assuming Z3r0 has a holographic display ala R2, everyone can see the map.  There are other hallways leading all over the place, but these are the important ones.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

After getting a better idea of which direction leads where, Sonja remarks, "This whole building is likely a trap.  The question is how to turn the tables on them."

"We can try to knock out the shield generator through the power core right away or take the command center first.  Perhaps from there we can find out what is going on with the rest of the building and set the power core to overload while we move along.  What are your opinions?" 

She is looking at the others.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 20, 2011)

"If we can get to the control center, I might be able to take control of the building defenses - or at least shut them down." Z3r0 suggests.


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2011)

Chase nods at the droid's suggestion.  "I personally agree with taking out the command center first," the ARC trooper states.  "We do that and any major intel in this place would be neutralized.  Not completely, but just enough."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 21, 2011)

"Mesa tinks dat dis command center is being heavily guarded. Is there being any place that has de same access. Especially considering Z3 being so bombad with da computers." The gungan suggests. "Also gotta be tinking dat the maps lay out a false command center and it being somewhere else?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

Sonja replies to Glipala, "The map is correct and that will be the command center up the stairs.  However, both options likely to be dangerous. But as we get closer, I should be able to determine positions and numbers of who and what is laying in wait." 

Since that was the only objection she starts heading up the stairs to the command center.  She pauses every so often to sense her surroundings to reveal any opposition hiding behind walls or other obstructions.

_OOC: Assuming consensus will carry the decision. Taking 10s, UtF 25 for Sense Surrounding to reveal target with total Cover, & Perception 19 to spot them._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2011)

Sensing with the Force as she goes *very* slowly up the stairs, Sonja gets the sense that she should duck down before she gets to the top.  Looking just over the lip of the top stair, she can see a long corridor leading to a pair of heavy doors.  The end of the hallway by the doors is a T, so there's a passage giong left and one going right.  However, stuffed into the hallway is seemingly every droid guard in the entire complex.  It's as if someone pulled them all away from their usual patrols and ordered them to stand guard at this door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja holds up a fist to silently stop their advance.  Holding up two fingers, she whispers back behind her, "Ion grenades." 

With a few of those handy devices and the enclosed space of the hallway, it would appear to be a good way to take out most of the droids packed in there before the shooting really gets started.

_OOC: Will two grenades flying down the hall from our position under total cover be acceptable before Initiative is rolled?  Speaking of which: _Initiative 12;_ Crap._ 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 22, 2011)

ooc:  Actually, would you roll a stealth check for me, or otherwise prove your stealth-tality?  If you get it, vs their passive perception, I'll give the party a whole surprise round to act.


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2011)

Chase begins to see Sonja halt the party and stops himself, motioning for the others behind him to do the same.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 25, 2011)

Glipala stops behind the Chase and the Jedi... At the Jedi's comment the Gungan grins and immediately has an ion grenade in her free hand (quickdraw)... and waits for a signal of some sort to throw.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

[sblock=OOC]I thought we had Total Cover and Concealment as she saw the droids with her Sense Surroundings. But I could be wrong on this.
Perception checks for them will be either -5 or -10 depending level of concealment.
With Improved Cover at least: Stealth: 1D20+10 = 19[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18
*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  Yeah, I only meant for Sonja to do the roll, and with the concealment bonus she's more than fine.  No offense, Chase, but it may be best if you *don't* roll stealth checks for a few encounters 
[/sblock]

Sonja was up ahead, and stealthy enough to not be noticed.

Now what?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do our clones have any Ion Grenades?  Also what is the rough distance from Sonja to the nearest droid.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm back!







Sonja is the only one who needs to roll stealth, and succeeds (due to the no shots fired thing).

The clones fighting in a war against droids each have an Ion granade.  Most were used when they were taken, but usually they hold a few (as they're useful).

The distance is a throw's distance, maybe ten meters or 40 feet?  Not far, basically, for a grenade to be thrown.  If you want to throw all of them, you'd easily hit the droids clustered there.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Without a word Sonja holds her hand out to a clone trooper, requesting a grenade.  Looking Glipala in the eyes and nodding her head sideways to indicate that they should throw the grenades in that direction towards the droids, she pantomimes throwing them on the count of three.

The Gungan's recognition is evident and they both smile.  On the signal she tosses the ion grenade up and over the lip of the stairs concealing them and she listens as it impacts to discharge its electrostatic pulse _*<<ZAAPPP!>>*_ among the unsuspecting droids.

[sblock=Actions]Since this is an action to initiate combat, it should go pre-initiative rolls, yes?  Glipala's throw as well since we are doing it together.
Ion Grenade (1d20+3=21,  4d6+2=16) Ion damage, 10feet burst radius at Medium Range to catch as many as possible, eight maybe.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (unlit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________





Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## Songdragon (May 13, 2011)

Glipala looks almost giddy as she nods to the Jedi and then both throw their grenades... and as it hits home in the sweet spot to get most of the grenades possible she clenches her fist and pulls her arm back and whisper, "Yes!"

She then draws out her pistols ready for any stragglers.

((Ion Grenade Attack 1d20+8=25 for 4d6+1=17 add (+2 for level damage I forgot) damage))


----------



## possum (May 14, 2011)

As the ion grenade goes off, Chase bursts around the corner, blaster rifle raised.  If any of the droids are still standing, the ARC fires off a shot at the nearest one.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 16, 2011)

The grenades hit!  The droids, all clustered together, had been organized to fight with lasers.  The strategy-droid hadn't considered Ion grenades, possibly a glitch in its programming, possibly the effects of some stress upon its system... or maybe not!

Several droids had survived, around the corners, but Chase's well-timed shots caught them just as they raced around to fire off a shot.  By the time the Clone troopers arrived to mop up, the Droid force was destroyed.

The hallway is clogged now with the bodies of deactivated droids.  A scavenger's paradise, to be sure, but still an obstacle for your group to overcome.

Beyond them is the door to the Command Center, and to left and right are hallways going to different parts of the building.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja figures stealth has now gone out the window, _*<<HHSSSS!>>*_ as the blue blade of her light saber lights up. She motions for her Gareth, her fellow but junior Padawan, to stick close as the charge up the remaining stairs.  She pauses at the intersection and look both ways from the corner.

With nothing in sight, she continues forward to the door to the Command Center. She pauses a moment to close her eyes and use the Force to sense through the door into the room beyond.

_OOC: __Taking 10s, UtF 25 for Sense Surrounding to reveal targets with total Cover, & Perception 19 to spot them._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (lit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## Songdragon (May 18, 2011)

The gungan moves up with the two Jedi. As the pair move towards the command center door Glipala takes up a kneeling position at the intersection for any possible incoming troubles from those directions.


----------



## possum (May 18, 2011)

Chase follows Sonja and the Gungan, motioning for the other clones to follow a bit behind him.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 18, 2011)

The door to the control room is locked, but it only takes a moment for z3r0 to convince the computer to open up and let them through.

Entering the room, the group finds the command center empty except for a tactical droid... and a corpse in a chair.  Faknom Gi, the commander of the Separatists, spins in the chair towards you, but as he faces you there is a hole burned through his chest and the chair he sits in.

The Tactical Droid stands by his side, its head twitching to one side over and over again.  

[sblock=knowledge of droids info] this is an obvious sign of a developed quirk, brought on by the droid having seen too much.  [/sblock]

It looks up at the screens that cover the walls of the room.  Some are of the space battle above the city, and show Republic ships being battered and exploded by separatist forces.  Others show droid patrols around the city, some of them battering Urmians in the streets.  

But one bank of screens covering one wall, shows a chamber with a large power beam shooting up into the air, surrounded by walkways.  On one of the walkways is a cloaked figure, a grim reaper standing still and staring... at the screen!  All of you have a very real sense that the figure is watching you... and waiting.

100110110001... the commander is waiting for you.  We have been instructed to tell you... it is too (bleep-blorp) late to save your ships.  Soon the Republic armada will be (blorp-bleep) destroyed.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 19, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja strides into the room and clicks off her lightsaber.

She ignores the droid for now and asks her companions, "Now what? We need to shut down the shield.  But this one," she points to the screen and the cloaked figure, "probably needs to be stopped.  Can we find out where he is?"

Something about the cloaked figure triggers her intuition of the Dark Side, that or a crazy nut case.  She closes her eyes to locate other Force Users nearby.

_OOC: _UtF (1d20+15=27)_ for Searching for Force Users. Beats DC15 to know all unconcealed within 100km. If they are concealing their presence, they need to beat DC27 to remain hidden._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (unlit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## Songdragon (May 19, 2011)

Glipala moves into the room as well. She looks back to z3r0, "Can yousa be doing anyting bout dese?" she points to the screen with the battle of ships above the planet, "Shut dem down or be giving dem other orders?"


----------



## fireinthedust (May 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Boy oh boy is this person a Force user.  Also strong with the Dark Side of the Force.  

It's clear to you that the room is the Shield Generator room described on Z3r0's map.

z3r0:  There's nothing you can do about the ships in space.  ...that's way too easy.

Songdragon:  the mission is to shut down the shield generator, then rush to the rooftop Ion Cannon and shoot the enemy ships so the Republic can win.  You may need to use the captured ship the other Clones are guarding back at their prison to get from this location to the Ion Canon.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja looks at Z3r0 and asks, "Can we shut the shield down from here or do we need to go to the generator for that reason as well? Time is short and that one," she points to the screen and the cloaked figure, "is going to have to dealt with quickly.  The Jedi council will be interested to learn of a potential Sith here aiding the Separatists."

If there really is nothing needed to be done but disable the command center control, she will be happy to oblige with her UCT.

_OOC: Is __rb780nm still with us?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (unlit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (May 22, 2011)

ooc:  dunno, doesn't matter, we're forging ahead!  I'm finishing this scenario with or without *any* players!!!  (heh, NPCs ftw!!!)

IC:  The tactical droid *giggles* at you, then speaks with two voices, male and female, which switch dominance between themselves as it speaks.  We predict your odds of successfully surviving an encounter with that figure at approximately 8765432 to one!  All functional control over the shield generator has been rerouted to the generator itself.  It isour understanding that the master has been anticipating your arrival since... you and your companions freed the captured clones!  We have been monitoring your progress.  It was the master who allowed the entrance of your pitiful band to the compound.  Soon the Republic will be crushed, and yourfriends in orbit will be destroyed.  Your progress to the generator will be unimpeded from here on out.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja moves closer to the annoying droid with the split personality, igniting her lightsaber she deactivates the tin can.  "Probably spying on us. Z3r0, can you shut down the defenses and security cameras from here to the shield's generator room?  The Sith knows we are coming, but any tactical advantage we can get will help."

She flicks the switch on her saber and the blue, sizzling blade disappears once more.

_OOC: Possum is having Internet Connectivity issues._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (lit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (May 22, 2011)

Chase looks at the screen and ignores the fallen commander of the Confederacy, pushing him out of the chair if the corpse proves to be in his way.  The clone's full attention is on the monitor with the dark figure displayed onto it.

"We need to find a way to figure out where this guy is," Chase says, knowing that they all would be a lot safer with this new opponent out of the picture.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja mentions,  "We can just return downstairs and take the other hallway to the generator room.  But perhaps there is another entrance to either surprise him or hit him from two sides."

She looks to see if their droid can find anything more on the schematics.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (unlit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 4, 2011)

Z3r0 can, finding lots, but nothing of direct value.  The doors to the room show stairs going up, to where the figure must be, as well as a lower area where the generator power supply goes out from.

There are catwalks for the room levitated on power pads, with free-moving power pads that go from one point to another automatically.  Any lightsabre battles in the above area would be spectacular, you think, but perilous thanks to massive fall damage to anyone knocked off the catwalks.

Below there is no schematic-known activity other than loads of consoles controlling the power supply.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2011)

*Sonja Kuurzon, Female Human, Level 5 Jedi*

Sonja shruggs,  "I guess there is nothing for it than to just go in the door and deal with the Sith. Come on, Gareth."

She heads back the way they came, heading downstairs to take the passage leading to the generator room.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 5 (Destruction) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 57 (18 Threshold) *Current:* 57
*Reflex:* 19 (16ff) *Fort:* 18 *Will:* 18

*Weapon in Hand:* Lightsaber (unlit)

*Attack Options:* Rapid Strike, Deflect, Block
*UtF:* +15 *Powers:* Force Slam, Move Object, Battlestrike[/sblock]_________________________________________




Sonja Kuurzon


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2011)

Chase nods his agreement to Sonja and Gareth and checks the ammunition remaining in his blaster rifle.  "Never faced one of Dooku's acolytes," the ARC says to the others.  "But there's better time than now..."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hi all.  I haven't been able to devote the kind of time and, frankly, interest to this game that it (and you) deserve.  It's been like that for a while, and if you count the days since the last post you can see that this just isn't working.  I work enough during the week that, when I come home, I often times just forget that this game is going on.  That's not good enough for me, so I'm stepping out officially.  While we could push forward to the last encounter, I don't think we've gelled as a group enough that it would be worth it: it's not a symbolic close to a fantastic game, it's merely everyone involved pushing forward just because.  

I've got so many other projects on the go that I can't keep this one up to the standard that I would like to.  It is entirely in light of that fact.  I'm not interested in putting my finite creative energies towards this project (which won't get published, and is a Lucasfilm game which I've basically lost interest in supporting due to the horrible way the franchise has been treated) when I've got other, personal projects I'd rather commit my energies towards.

I'm also stepping away from my M&M game for the same reason, I just can't see it going anywhere COMPARED TO the personal projects I'm focused on.

You folks have been great, and I'd like to specially thank Perrin Miller for teaching me more about the system and gaming in general.  

If I was a player I'd keep going, but I can't GM three games pbp, write a novel, write modules for sale, and GM my home game all at once.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hi all.  I haven't been able to devote the kind of time and, frankly, interest to this game that it (and you) deserve.  It's been like that for a while, and if you count the days since the last post you can see that this just isn't working.  I work enough during the week that, when I come home, I often times just forget that this game is going on.  That's not good enough for me, so I'm stepping out officially.  While we could push forward to the last encounter, I don't think we've gelled as a group enough that it would be worth it: it's not a symbolic close to a fantastic game, it's merely everyone involved pushing forward just because.
> ...




Thanks for starting the game up.  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah thanks from me too.  That was my last SE Jedi in play.  Now what?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 26, 2011)

when I get my gaming company together I'll have a better answer for that question, for me.  I'm at the point where I just can't GM any more than I am right now.  I could play, for example, and if we kept this game going I'd love to step in as a player; but I think we'd need to recruit a new player as a GM.  I can't do it, and it'd be beside the point to have perrinmiller or any of you folks take it over.

And what do you mean the last?  You bought the books, right?


----------

